# Sonntagsrunden im Binger Wald (ab Münster-Sarmsheim)



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2008)

Da ich fast jeden Sonntag eine kleine Runde drehe, poste ich das jetzt endlich mal im Forum. Es gab ja schon einige Anfragen von Interessenten. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn ich gelegentlich Begleitung bekomme.

Die Daten: Start um 10 Uhr an der Schule in Münster-Sarmsheim, Fahrzeit ca. 2,5h. 
Bis zum Mittagessen will ich halt wieder zu Hause sein.

Dies ist kein offizieller Bike-Treff, sondern mein privates Vergnügen. Das heißt, dass die Tour von meiner Seite kurzfristig ausfallen kann (Posting bis 9 Uhr) und dass ich manchmal Streckensuche betreibe und schon mal in unwegsamen Gelände lande.

Wer mitkommen will, poste bitte hier, sonst fahre ich nämlich direkt vor der Haustür los.

Also bis denne und viel Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

für Sonntag ist ja mehr oder weniger regenfrei gemeldet  dann werde ich dich bei deiner Matschtour begleiten.
Falls mein Wecker nicht streikt, bin ich um 10.00 Uhr an der Schule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (19. Januar 2008)

hi daniel,
endlich eine Sonntagstour die morgens startet 

Bin dabei.

Bis morgen Gruß
Clemens


----------



## f[email protected] (20. Januar 2008)

Schöne Sonntagsrunde - zum Glück gibt es ja seit neuestem Profilreifen fürs Mountainbike  (wurde mir heute zugetragen )


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Januar 2008)

Habs leider heute Morgen net hinbekommen, aber nächsten Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Januar 2008)

Diesen Sonntag müsste es bei mir auch wieder klappen. Wie schauts bei Euch?


----------



## Raschauer (25. Januar 2008)

Ich werde dann auch wieder die neuen Geländereifen für Fahrräder (die es ja jetzt zum Glück gibt ) zum Einsatz bringen 

Bis Sonntag
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## dickerbert (25. Januar 2008)

Ich wollt mal schauen, ob ich mich auch so früh morgens aus dem Bett quälen kann ^^
Also vielleicht bin ich dabei


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (25. Januar 2008)

Habe überraschend "frei" bekommen.

Werde deshalb auch versuchen rechtzeitig in die Puschen zu kommen.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Januar 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber, melde auch ich mich offiziell an.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (26. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wirds doch nix. Bin wieder total erkältet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Januar 2008)

Schade, Herr Bert  

Würde morgen - so das WEtter mitspielt - übrigens gerne rauf zur Lauschhütte (ok, Daniel?). Von da würde ich mich dann auf ne kleine Verlängerung abseilen - Daxweiler - Seibersbach - STromberg - rauf zum Schindeldorf - die KLamm runter nach STromberg (gibt auch nen Chicken Way) - rauf nach Warmsroth - Kaltwassereiche - Römerpfad - Trails runter nach Bingerbrück


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2008)

Ich komme auch wieder mit, bis Morgen ...


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (27. Januar 2008)

Moin,

sorry, muss leider absagen (ich hoffe ihr nehmt zur Kenntnins dass ich wach bin!). Aber habe mich gestern wohl ein klein wenig übernommen und schon wieder ein Kratzen im Hals. Und nachdem ich erst 2 Wochen gehustet habe, werde ich heute langsam machen, um nicht wieder flach zu liegen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Raschauer (27. Januar 2008)

Moin,
ich sage für heute auch ab.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2008)

Auch diesen Sonntag werde ich natürlich fahren. Vorrausgesetzt, das Wetter ist nicht zu nass. Dann sage ich hier ab.


----------



## Jens77 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi Fubbes,

ich fahre morgen mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2008)

Auch ich bin wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2008)

Ok, ihr beiden, bis später.
Heute werden wir mal ein paar Trails abklappern.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts denn im Moment in MüSa aus? Kommt da auch schon die Sonne durch, oder hängt ihr noch im leichten Morgennebel?
Hier oben steigt die Temperatur langsam Richtung 0°C  in der Sonne auch schon darüber


----------



## Fubbes (9. Februar 2008)

Wer kommt morgen mit?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Magen grummelt rum. Wenn sich das bis morgen Früh wieder legt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2008)

Ich komme wieder mit.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2008)

Knackige 1100 hm am Sonntag Morgen, auf teils matschigem Geläuf, waren ne gute Trainingseinheit für die Beine


----------



## Fubbes (10. Februar 2008)

Kaum lässt man euch alleine, macht ihr Blödsinn 

Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Februar 2008)

war echt logggääär ründche


----------



## MTB-Maddin (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
würde mich auch mal anschließen, aber ich wüsste gerne erstmal ob man auch mit nem Hardtail ankommen kann, oder ob es für eure touren besser nen fully sein sollte ( besitze nunmal nur nen Hardtail ).
Nächster Faktor ist wie hart würdet ihr die strecken einschätzen ( so ungefär salzkopf und zurück ) ?
Wie schnell fahrt ihr so ungefähr im Schnitt ?

Gruß Maddin

PS: wenn ich weiß was sache ist überleg ich mir ob mir das mit sonntagmorgen  passt ( so früh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Martin,

in unserer Gegend ist die Frage nach dem Fahrradtyp zweitrangig. Auch die Strecken sind zu 99% pupseinfach. 
Ich fahre Hardtail und Fully, je nachdem, welches gerade einsatzbereit ist. Wichtiger ist die Bereifung, da es schon mal schlammig sein kann.

Das Tempo ist schwer zu beurteilen. Meistens landen wir in den 2 1/2 h bei 30 km und ca. 600 hm. Das reicht genau für einmal Salzkopf und zurück ohne viele Schlenker. Das ist aber nur ein Ziel. Meistens geht es irgendwie in der Gegend herum. 

Probiere es einfach mal aus, dann merkst du, ob es passt oder nicht.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2008)

Bei mir klappt es diesen Sonntag nicht, jedenfalls nicht am Morgen. 
Vielleicht drehe ich nachmittags noch schnell ein Ründchen - bei dem Wetter 

Bis nächste Woche ...


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es diesen Sonntag nicht, jedenfalls nicht am Morgen.
> Vielleicht drehe ich nachmittags noch schnell ein Ründchen - bei dem Wetter
> 
> Bis nächste Woche ...


Nächsten Sonntag bin ich verhindert. Das soll aber niemanden davon abhalten, trotzdem zu fahren 

Grüße,
   Daniel, der sich auf den knusprigen Boden morgen früh freut.


----------



## Jens77 (17. Februar 2008)

Ich bin heute morgen dabei.

Bis gleich,
Jens


----------



## MTB-Maddin (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, nächste Woche Sonntag so früh raus zu kommen werde ich vorbeischauen, aber rechnet bitte nicht fest mit mir.

Grüße an alle

Maddin


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2008)

MTB-Maddin schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, nächste Woche Sonntag so früh raus zu kommen werde ich vorbeischauen, aber rechnet bitte nicht fest mit mir.
> 
> Grüße an alle
> 
> Maddin


Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, fahre ich nächste Woche nicht.

Heute waren es übrigens 30 km und 700 hm.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Februar 2008)

Ich werde am Sonntag wohl am Start sein. Bissl auskennen tu ich mich ja auch


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Februar 2008)

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn meine Rüsselseuche bis dahin halbwegs verschwunden ist, bin ich dabei.
Bis zur Mitgliederversammlung weiß ich hoffentlich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei...

@Fubbes, Präsi
Schon wach und fit ?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Februar 2008)

Moin, bei mir ist es noch Saukalt und Neblig, deshalb fahre ich später los:
Vielleicht können wir uns im Binger Wald treffen: werde mich   Telefonisch melden


----------



## Fubbes (24. Februar 2008)

Bin "wach" seit 7:30. Bis nachher.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Februar 2008)

Schee wars heute: hätte fast einen Sonnenbrand bekommen


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - war wirklich schee 

Schöne Runde und ein sonniger Rastplatz - als Bonus, dank Präsi`s Charme und Überredungskünsten, gabs sogar noch Bratkartoffeln ohne Hausschmaus  
auch wenn die vor allzu neugierigen Blicken zwischendurch mal abgedeckt wurden  ... sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt

@Fubbes
Wir steigern uns langsam - diesmal 1400hm


----------



## Fubbes (25. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Fubbes
> Wir steigern uns langsam - diesmal 1400hm


Ich kann froh sein, überhaupt heil heimgekommen zu sein. Der Anblick meines Rades heute morgen war traurig: vorne platt, hinten platt. Ich glaube, ich habe den Bock ein bisschen überfordert.
750 hm für eine 2:30-Runde ist übrigens auch nicht zu verachten. Soviel hatten wir bisher noch nicht.

Grüße,
   Daniel

PS: Das überflüssige Verwenden von Apostrophen sollten wir mal mit einer Runde Weizen bestrafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schöne Runde und ein sonniger Rastplatz - als Bonus, dank Präsi`s Charme und Überredungskünsten, gabs sogar noch Bratkartoffeln ohne Hausschmaus



Meine Wirkung auf etwas lebensältere Damen war immer schon beeindruckend 

Das Wetter war ja wohl nur geil. Hab mir aber trotzdem den Tuff geholt...


----------



## MrRossi (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich werd mich am So mal anschliessen.
Ich hoffe die Beine werden mitspielen.

Gruß 
Knud


----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2008)

Bescheid!


----------



## Raschauer (1. März 2008)

Ich auch Bescheid
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Der Biber (1. März 2008)

Jo, bin auch mal dabei
mal sehen wie viele Bäume auf em Weg liegen werden vom Sturm 
schauen wir mal
bis morgen
Simon


----------



## MrRossi (1. März 2008)

Ich werd mein "Bescheid" zurückziehen!

Evtl nächtes WE

Knud


----------



## Mc.Gyver (1. März 2008)

Hallo  Ich sag auch mal zu.


----------



## ewood (1. März 2008)

Hallo, bin zwar kein Clubmitglied, würde aber gerne mal wieder mitfahren, wo ist die Schule nochmal?
Ah OK, wer (Karten) lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Nach einem weitern Blick auf den Wetterbericht, werde ich meine Teilnahme von der Niederschlagsmenge abhängig machen.


----------



## Raschauer (2. März 2008)

Hier wirds gerade feucht von oben sage für heute ab

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2008)

Von oben war es gar nicht mal so feucht, aber umso mehr von unten. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc.Gyver (2. März 2008)

Super Tour, schnell und unsauber    aber toll  
Danke für die tolle Streckenführung.  Wetter war auch ok.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Fubbes (8. März 2008)

Wegen der Übermacht aus Bad Kreuznach und meiner Tapezierverpflichtungen werde diesen Sonntag nicht fahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Mc.Gyver (8. März 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß   . Fahre dann auf dem Westerberg.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Fubbes (15. März 2008)

Bin etwas spät dran, aber ich fahre morgen natürlich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2008)

Ich muss leider passen.
Ich habs wohl heute, angesichts des Wetters, ein bißchen übertrieben.
Ergebnis: Kratzen im Hals und die Nase läuft und läuft und ...

Wie siehts nächstes WE aus? Fährt jemand an Ostern?


----------



## Jens77 (15. März 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-Maddin (15. März 2008)

Um wieviel Uhr ist nochmal treffen?
Wenn die Uhrzeit ok ist überlege ich es mir.


----------



## Raschauer (15. März 2008)

Bis morgen


----------



## Raschauer (16. März 2008)

Mir ist es mal wieder zu feucht. (Ich mutiere zum Schönwetterfahrer )

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2008)

Es nieselt zwar leicht, aber ich werde trotzdem starten.
@MTB-Maddin: 10 Uhr

Daniel


----------



## Jens77 (16. März 2008)

bis gleich.


----------



## Fubbes (22. März 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Morgen fahre ich nicht.
Erstens muss ich Ostereier suchen, zweitens habe ich heute meine Packung bereits bekommen. Fing zwar gut an, endete aber katastophal. Meine kurzen Handschuhe waren zu optimistisch, aber die Finger leben wieder. Dass der Waldboden jemald wieder trocken wird, kann ich auch kaum glauben.

Bis nächste Woche,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2008)

Juhu, da ich mich endlich wieder im Forum anmelden kann, kurz die Info für heute: Start wie immer um 10 Uhr.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2008)

Kleine Änderung: Da ich Guide für einige Dimbos mache, treffen wir uns um 9:45 an der Jugendherberge in Bingerbrück.


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2008)

Ab sofort werde ich keine regelmäßigen Sonntagsrunden mehr fahren.

An diesem Sonntag findet die Beinhart-Schnuppertour statt. Also Treffen um 11 Uhr auf der Elisenhöhe.

Die beiden Wochenenden drauf stehe ich gar nicht zur Verfügung. 

Da außerdem wieder die Feierabendrunden  starten, werde ich danach höchstens sporadisch mal am Sonntag auf dem Rad sitzen.

Spätestens im Herbst geht es dann regelmäßig wieder los.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2008)

Es ist soweit. Mit dem Ende der normalen Feierabendrunde starte ich wieder meine Sonntagstouren. Los geht es am 28.9. um 10 Uhr. Begleiter sind wie immer gerne willkommen. Alleine fahren mog i net so.
Treffpunkt wie immer, Regeln wie immer. Schreibt hier keiner, dass er mit kommt, dann fahr ich frei Schnauze los. Dauer der Tour 2:30, also sind wir um 12:30 wieder zurück. Diese Zeiten sind (mit dem Rest meiner Familie) nicht verhandelbar 

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (4. Oktober 2008)

Schüchterner Blick in die Runde ...
Will mich morgen jemand begleiten?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-Maddin (4. Oktober 2008)

Also morgen früh um 10 ?

Also bevor jemand alleine fahren muss fahr ich morgen mit.
Falls ich um 10 Uhr nicht an der Schule bin, hab ich mich verfahren und bin in der Nähe der Brücke nach Büdesheim anzutreffen.

Dann mal bis morgen

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2008)

Am 12.10. fahre ich nicht, Familienangelegenheiten.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat nach der Tour vom letzten Sonntag eine Erkältung erwischt. Die Terasse am Jägerhaus war doch ein bisschen zu kalt. Ich falle für morgen also aus.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Oktober 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mich hat nach der Tour vom letzten Sonntag eine Erkältung erwischt. Die Terasse am Jägerhaus war doch ein bisschen zu kalt. Ich falle für morgen also aus.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



...und ich dachte schon ich war der einzige.  War auch 3 Tage mit einem ordentlichen Kratzen im Hals unterwegs und deswegen gestern und vorgestern erstmal 'wandern' (*schnarch* ist das langweilig ). Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das einem im Zug mittlerweile jeder zweite ins Gnick hustet. 

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2008)

Da ich nicht schon wieder den ganzen Sonntag Ausgang bekomme, fällt die Spondan-Tour von Präsi für mich aus.
Ich fahre also wieder meine eigene Runde: 10 Uhr, 2 1/2h.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

letzten Sonntag wäre ich gerne gefahren, morgen nehme ich das Angebot von Präsi war. Nächste Woche steht wieder ne Präsi-Tour an, danach wirds hoffentlich mal klappen.

Aber der Winter ist noch lang...


----------



## carboni (2. November 2008)

Auf Fubbes



Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2008)

Die Nachwehen der Herbsttour vor drei Wochen können sich sehen lassen. Ich habe einen Rückfall erlitten, also auch morgen wieder nix. Aber es gibt ja ne schöne Tour von Präsi.
Um mich hier nicht lächerlich zu machen, werde ich künftig nur noch posten, wenn ich wirklich Radeln gehe. Sonst übersteigt die Zahl der Absagen die Zahl der Zusagen.
Außerdem wird meine nächste große Tour definitiv ohne Einkehr stattfinden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich den Schlammassel der kalten Terasse am Jägerhaus zu verdanken habe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rockside (8. November 2008)

Hi Fubbes,

schade zu lesen, daß du wieder krank bist. Aber ich denke mal, 3 Wochen seit der Herbsttour sind eine lange Zeit. Vielleicht gibt's da ja noch was anderes, wieso es dich schon wieder erwischt hat ?

Grüsse, Rolf


----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2008)

Ich war seitdem nie 100%ig in Ordnung, habe es schleifen lassen. Bei zur Zeit praktisch dauerkranken Kindern ist es sowieso fast unmöglich, wieder zu genesen.


----------



## Hasehern (8. November 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

es wurde schon lausig kalt auf der schattigen Terasse. Da konnte man sich schon 'mal 'ne ordentliche Erkältung abholen. Ansonsten war es eine sehr schöne Tour.

Besten Dank nochmal und gute Besserung


Markus


----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2009)

Schon mal vorab die Ankündigung, dass ich nach dem Ende der Feierabendrunden die Sonntagstouren wieder aufleben lassen will. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich wieder so häufig krank bin wie im letzten Winter.
Da das Wetter im Winter wechselhaft ist und ich alleine vermutlich auch nicht fahre, postete bitte vorher in diesem Thread, wer mitfahren möchte. Wenn hier nicht explizit gepostet wurde (auch von mir), dann findet vermutlich keine Tour statt.
Starten will ich am 4. Oktober.

Hier noch mal die Daten: 
Uhrzeit: 10:00 bis 12:30
Treffpunkt: Schule Münster-Sarmsheim (oder anders, je nach Absprache)

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage schon mal frühzeitig an: hat am Sonntag jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Grüße,
    Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn des Rotweinfest nit zu hart wird bin ich morgen früh mit dabei. 10 Uhr startzeit bleibt?


----------



## Fubbes (3. Oktober 2009)

Yupp, 10 Uhr. Mittagessen mit Familie steht. 
Ich könnte auch früher, aber vermutlich wäre ich dann immer alleine unterwegs 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. Oktober 2009)

Also mir is das egal. Bin dabei morgen früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty (4. Oktober 2009)

Echt top die Tour heut morgen


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann seid ihr wahrscheinlich bis zum Schluss trocken geblieben ...


----------



## Inf1n1ty (9. Oktober 2009)

Fürn Sonntag is ja nit so das rosige Wetter gemeldet. Wenns einigermaßen is wäre ich trotzdem dabei.


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch mal dabei, wenn es keinen Regen gibt.


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2009)

Wetter sieht (noch) brauchbar aus, also bis gleich.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (11. Oktober 2009)

oki ich komm eventl 5 min später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2009)

Komme auch gleich runter...


----------



## Fubbes (14. Oktober 2009)

Am 18.10. fällt die kleine Runde aus, denn es gibt es ein Alternativprogramm:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426812


----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2009)

Auch morgen fahre ich nicht, da ich immer noch krank bin.
Das macht aber nix, denn es gibt ja adäquaten Ersatz in Form der Förster-Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427618

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2009)

Am 1.11. fällt Radeln abermals aus. Erstens ist Allerheiligen, zweitens kränkel ich noch immer.
Es kommen aber sicher wieder bessere Zeiten ... im nächsten Frühjahr oder Sommer ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (30. Oktober 2009)

Ab nem gewissen Alter dauert einfach vieles bissel länger. Das mit nächster Woche So 8.11 steht aber noch oda?


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann nicht in die Zukunft sehen ... aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal wieder raus.


----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2009)

Die Dinge nehmen ihren Lauf: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6506074#post6506074

Am 8.11. also anderer Startort und andere Uhrzeit.


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2009)

Für's Protokoll: meine Sonntagsrunden finden auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr statt. Wer wissen will warum, schaut am besten in den Thread, den ich im vorangegangenen Beitrag verlinkt habe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## bastl-axel (25. November 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ..fast jeden Sonntag eine kleine Runde drehe. Start um 10 Uhr an der Schule in Münster-Sarmsheim. Wer mitkommen will, poste bitte hier...


Hallo. Ist das noch aktuell, weil der Eintrag ist von 2008? Bin neu und wollte mal reinschnuppern. Habe zwar nur ein HT, aber meide Waldautobahnen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Obwohl ich fahrtechnisch noch lernen muss, trotz einer Motorradtrial-Vergangenheit. Level 3 schon gefahren, allerdings mit großem Schiebe- und Trageeinsatz. Bin aber kein großer Downhiller. Bis dann, Axel.
wenn die Chemie stimmt, würde ich gerne bei euch einteten, aber ersdt mal eine "Probefahrt".

Oh,oh. Vor lauter Begeisterung erst gepostet und dann erst weitergelesen. Na,dann. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2009)

Natürlich ist das aktuell. Der letzte Beitrag ist doch noch keine 2 Wochen alt.
Wenn du diesen liest, bemerkst du aber, dass ich aktuell (mindestens bis Weihnachten) wegen eines Schlüsselbeinbruchs nicht biken kann. 
Deine Meinung ändern mussst du aber beim Thema Waldautobahn. Dafür gibt die Gegend zu wenig her, als dass man jede Woche nur auf "interressanten" Wegen fahren könnte. Will heißen, wir fahren zwar Trails, aber doch zum größten Teil Schotter oder Asphalt. Je nach Witterung kann das im Winter durchaus sinnvoll sein (und ich hätte vielleicht keine Verletzung).
Einfach den Thread weiter verfolgen. Ich schreibe, wenn die Sonntagstreffs wieder weiter gehen. 
Von wo kommst du?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (25. November 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Einfach den Thread weiter verfolgen. Ich schreibe, wenn die Sonntagstreffs wieder weiter gehen.
> Von wo kommst du?


Aus Wiesbaden-Bierstadt. Habe euch/dich im IBC-Forum gefunden, aber nicht weiter verfolgt, da ich in Bad Münster am Stein in den Nahebergen rumgurke. Erst euer Link bei Zischi (Frame Factory) hat mich veranlasst, eure Homepage zu besuchen und das hat mich neugierig gemacht. Am Sonntag von Bierstadt über Kloppenheim, Heßloch, Naurod im Zickzack, aber zu 95% nur im Gelände, bis Niedernhausen und zurück gefahren. 38 km in 3,5 Stunden. Klingt wenig, aber das Gelände hat es verlangt. Sogar Schieben mußte ich und bin fast vom Rad geflogen , weil der Modder so tief war. Bin offen für neue Strecken, auch wenn sie manchmal in Sackgasen enden.


----------



## Maddin92 (27. November 2009)

Eigentlich könnten wir doch auch ohne unseren invaliden Guide eine Runde fahren. Schließlich kennen sich einige ja hier aus (z.B. ich). Wir könnten es diesen Sonntag ja mal versuchen. Ich wäre dann um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (29. September 2010)

Tada ...
Nach dem Ende der Feierabendrunden will ich gar nicht viel Moos ansetzen und frage mal, wer am kommenden Sonntag bereits Interesse am Radeln hat?
Das wäre dann wie im letzten Winter von 10:00 bis 12:30.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Lupus74 (29. September 2010)

@Fubbes Münster-Sarmsheim ist in meiner Nähe. Was fährst du da für Strecken? Ich bin da vor 1-2 Monaten von Ober-Hilbersheim nach Weiler (durch den Wald, den Schotterweg am Bach entlang) gefahren, das war schon recht heftig im Aufstieg (bin ein Bike Anfänger, zu fett und noch wenig Kondition)


----------



## Fubbes (29. September 2010)

Das ist hauptsächlich Forstweg und Straße, kurze Trails sind aber auch dabei.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist schwer zu vermitteln, ich bin zwar kein Heizer, aber bei der kurzen Fahrzeit braucht man sich auch nicht schonen. Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren, wenn's nicht passt, hast du auch nicht viel verloren.

Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (30. September 2010)

Hey Fubbes, dieses WE muss ich noch für Prüfungen lernen. Aber ich hab voraussichtlich am 10.10. Zeit.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (30. September 2010)

Also wenn die Planung soweit passt bin ich Sonntag mal wieder in der Runde


----------



## Maddin92 (2. Oktober 2010)

@Fubbes: Du redest davon, dass du dich nicht schonen willst. Hast du dich Donnerstags geschont? Ich fahr morgen mit und dann können wir ja ne Runde machen, in der du dich nicht schonst.


----------



## Guenni3103 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Daniel,
meine Erkältung wird leider nicht wirklich besser, sonst wäre ich am Sonntag dabei.
Gerne beim nächsten Mal wieder.

Frohes Heizen!
Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ja noch gar nicht offiziell zugesagt 
Also bis gleich ...


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...ich bin zwar kein Heizer,...


Ist das jetzt Understatement oder der schwache Versuch einer Motivation? Nach 2 Jahren intensivem MTB-Fahren hat sich meine Kondition doch etwas verbessert und obwohl ich mich auch nicht für eien Heizer halte, werde ich doch schon mal gefragt: "Warum rast du denn so?".
Bin in Wiesbaden oder Bad Münster am Stein. Beides zu weit weg.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Dreiergruppe gestern war ich wieder klar der Langsamste -> kein Heizer. 
Ich bin aber auch noch nie gefragt worden "Warum rast du denn so?".
Vielleicht bist du dann doch nen Tick zu schnell.

Fahrgeschwindigkeiten lassen sich aber nie klar beschreiben. Einfach testen, wenn man die Leute dann kennt, weiß man auch, wie schnell "schnell" ist.

Das Tempo bei den Sonntags- (und auch Donnerstags-) runden nach Beinhart-Skala pendelt zwischen Level 2 und 3.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Achim aus Wiesbaden fährt angeblich nur 1-2 und das war mir voriges Jahr zu schnell.


----------



## Guenni3103 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, wieso sieht es denn morgen aus? Fährt jemand mit bei dem schönen Wetter?
Gruss. 
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute Abend die Hütte voll, Fedi-Abend.
Deshalb kann ich erst morgen früh sagen, ob ich Radeln kann. Also um 9 Uhr noch mal reinschauen.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zwar etwas verklebt, aber einsatzfähig. 
Also, ist noch jemand mit am Start?


----------



## Guenni3103 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr mit, bis später.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Oktober 2010)

Supi!


----------



## Guenni3103 (16. Oktober 2010)

Servus, 
fahren wir morgen ne runde???
Gruß 
Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre morgen dabei. Muss nur noch unser Guide zusagen.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht der Guide.
1. Wetter ******* 
2. Bin erkältet
Ich wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß, falls ihr fahren könnt.

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, bei dem Wetter würde ich sagen, dass wir es dann lieber sein lassen. Ich will nicht wie unser Guide enden und erkältet sein.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag findet die beinharte Herbsttour statt.


----------



## kurbelbeisser (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi Daniel,
ich antworte mal auf den Beitrag hier im Thread. Da ich bei uns Dreien immer der Tourplaner bin, können wir das ja synchronisieren. Wir fahren meist über den Salzkopf und da gäbe es z.B. die Variante über Bergwerk,Römerstr,Bodmannstein, Ri. Schweizerhaus, vorher dann ab in Richtung Morgenbachtal. Man kommt dann an der Schutzhütte raus.
Weiter bis Jägerhaus, kölsche Wiesen Richtung Siebenburgenblick und dann das etwas knackigere Stück hoch bis zu dieser Jagdhütte und weiter Richtung Fliegerkreuz und Salzkopf.
Man könnte sich dann z.B. am Bodmannstein treffen, im Morgenbachtal oder synchronisiert sich auf dem Jägerhaus.
Falls die Tour nicht in den Binger Wald ginge, könnten wir ja auch runter gefahren kommen. Ich werde aber auch jetzt den Bereich des Binger Stadtwaldes mal in Touren einbinden, da es auch in der Region verdammt interessante Möglichkeiten gibt. Ich denke mein Garmin wird in nächster Zeit wieder "Pathfinder"-Aufgaben bekommen...;-)).
Wenn du willst "pinge" ich dich mal per Mail an und wir tauschen die Kontaktdaten aus (Handy etc.)
Ansonsten blutet mir gerade das Herz bei dem Wetter da draußen und dem sitzen im Büro....;-).

Grüsse
Markus 

P.S.: shit...doppelt eingestellt, sprich auch in dem Herbst-Tour Thread...sorry


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2010)

Sodele, mal die Vorankündigung für die reguläre Sonntagsrunde.
Wir fahren *nicht* nach Stromberg oder Schindeldorf. Der Salzkopf wäre mal eine gute Adresse, da war ich seit Monaten nicht und solange noch kein Schnee liegt ...

@kurbelbeisser: wenn du oder ihr wirklich mal zu uns stoßen wollt, könnten wir uns in Weiler am Brunnen treffen, so ca. 10:20. Für das optimale Training wäre es natürlich besser, gemeinsam in MS zu starten 

Grüße,
    Daniel

PS: Ich gucke wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag morgen wieder hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## kurbelbeisser (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi All,
meine Jungs sind jetzt stinke neugierig auf die Stromberger Ecke. Ich habe dann mal nachgegeben und eine, für uns erstmalige, Tour im Stromberger Stadtwald, samt Flow
Strecke und über den Kandrich nach Hause geplant.
Wir bleiben aber in Kontakt und ich weiß das wir baldigst wieder den Binger Wald unsicher machen werden...;-))).
Was ich auch mal in Angriff nehmen will, wäre die Kreuznacher Ecke (Kuhberg und Lemberg), aber dafür braucht man einfach mehr Zeit und das wird auch wettertechnisch bald ein Problem.

Euch morgen erstmal viel Spass in Richtung Salzkopf und wir kommen definitiv noch 
zusammen 'on tour'.

ciaooo
Markus


----------



## Guenni3103 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bis morgen früh.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin, es ist zwar sehr feucht da draußen, das dürfte auf dem Weg zum Slazkopf aber unerheblich sein. Ist eh nur Forstweg. Wenn der Regen nicht wieder einsetzt, werde ich fahren. Bis später.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2010)

@kurbelbeisser: Für die Auffahrt zur neuen Trailstrecke empfehle ich als Ausgangspunkt Schweppenhausen. Von dort durch das Tal nördlich des Windesheimer-Waldes nach Schöneberg. Also nicht via Eckenroth und schon gar nicht die Sraße.

Bis demnächst,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2010)

@fubbes

Falls das noch einer von euch lesen sollte, ich komme mal um 10.20 an den Brunnen bzw. Ortseingang nach Weiler. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab's gelesen. Mache mich nun startklar.


----------



## kurbelbeisser (31. Oktober 2010)

hey was für eine geile flow-strecke...wow. wir sind eben zurück gekommen. es war zwar matschig ohne ende und da ich noch sprung neuling bin habe ich so manche rampen außen vor gelassen. aber funny ist die strecke allemal.
den rat von fubbes werde ich bei der nächsten tour dortin mal beherzigen....kenne die strecke von schweppenhausen aus sehr gut, da ich dort schon mit der lady spaziergänge gemacht habe.
der rückweg war etwas chaotisch, ich wollte am schlammteich vom kalkwerk entlang, das war aber betriebsgelände...na ja...dank garmin habe ich uns dann anderweitig durch den wald unterhalb von dörrebach gelotst. das wetter war aber gegen ende der hammer. ich hoffe ihr hattet auch viel spass an diesem herrlichen herbsttag.

wir sehen uns....ciaoo 
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2010)

Jau, alles paletti. Inklusive Salzkopfturmbesteigung. Waren um Punkt 12:30 zu Hause. Und das Bike hat tatsächlich mal den Wasserschlauch gesehen. Ein Spritzer Öl alleine hätte da nicht mehr geholfen.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. November 2010)

Ist morgen jemand dabei? Nur Mut, bei Regen fahr ich nämlich auch nicht.

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand dabei? Nur Mut, bei Regen fahr ich nämlich auch nicht.
> 
> Daniel



Fahren würde ich schon...aber bei den besch..... Aussichten sag ich jetzt schon mal ab. Da schlafe ich lieber mal richtig aus 

Nachmittags soll es eventuell ein bisschen besser werden, vielleicht fahre ich da noch mal ne Runde.


----------



## Maddin92 (6. November 2010)

Ich fahr morgen auch nicht mit. Auch wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, lauf ich auf dem Rochusberg beim Crosslauf mit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kurbelbeisser (6. November 2010)

dito, wir düsen auch nicht. Mich hat auch eine Erkältung dahin gerafft...*shit.
Ich werde langsam "die Rolle" aufbauen.

ciaoo und allen einen (trotzdem) schönen Sonntag...ciaoo
Markus


----------



## Maddin92 (13. November 2010)

So, Leute, wie sieht es morgen aus? Wetter soll morgens noch halten. Wer fährt mit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fubbes (13. November 2010)

Hier! Aber ich guck natürlich auch erst noch nach dem Wasserstand.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2010)

Ich fahre auch mit.


----------



## kurbelbeisser (14. November 2010)

Wir hatten Familienfeier und ich war geschockt wie geil das Wetter war. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen das es nur schütten würde und man beruhigt ein Sitz- und Futtertag einlegen kann.
Ich hoffe ihr habt das ultrageile Wetter genutzt.
ciaoo
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2010)

Von oben war es nett, von unten aber sehr schmierig. Viele Wege sind einfach unpassierbar. 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (20. November 2010)

Und der nächste Sonntag naht ... wer ist dabei?


----------



## kurbelbeisser (20. November 2010)

Meine Männers wollen schon um 9:00 Uhr hier in Waldalgesheim los....das Familienprogramm ruft und wir müssen zeitiger zu Hause sein.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine Binger Waldrunde drehen. Normalerweise sieht das so aus, das wir Bergwerk, Römerstrasse, Bodmannstein....dann runter Richtung Schweizerhaus, von dort schräg ins Morgenbachtal rein (Ankunft an der Schutzhütte im Morgenbachtal), dann Morgenbach hoch, Jägerhaus, kölsche Wiesen von dort Richtung Franzosenkopf und dann Salzkopf. Der Rückweg geht dann meist über Lauschhütte über Sandweg zurück nach Waldalgesheim. Wir werden mit drei Bikes unterwegs sein.

Vielleicht sieht man sich im Wald......???

Grüsse Markus


----------



## Maddin92 (20. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, leider.


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen mit am Start.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (20. November 2010)

Wenn`s Wetter passt und mein Muskelkater mich nicht hindert würde ich auch dazustoßen.
Wenn ich nicht komme melde ich nochmal ab.

Also denn - bis morgen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2010)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> mein Muskelkater mich nicht hindert



Du darfst bei uns auch ruhig mal aufs kleine Blatt schalten, auch wenn das für dich Neuland wäre, dann klappt das schon 

Tu es einfach für den Winterpokal


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (21. November 2010)

Bei dem Schlamm versagt desöfteren die Traktionskonrolle auf dem Mittleren, daher muss nun doch das Kleine ab und zu bemühen

Ja für den Winterpokal - bin um 10:00 an der Schule in MüSa.

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2010)

Oh, ein Ehrengast, schön. Dann düsen wir vielleicht mal wieder zu Stromberger-Trailstrecke.

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2010)

Ich glaub ich bring den Foto mit - Nicolas auf dem kleinen Blatt, das glaubt uns sonst keiner 

... bis gleich


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (21. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bring den Foto mit - Nicolas auf dem kleinen Blatt, das glaubt uns sonst keiner
> 
> ... bis gleich



Siehst Du, 
war gar nicht schlimm, dass Du den Foto vergessen hast - das Kleine hatte mal wieder einen echt langweiligen Tag

Darf ich eigentlich die häusliche "Kaffee- und Kuchenorgie" im Winterpokal als "alternative Sportarten" auflisten?


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2010)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich die häusliche "Kaffee- und Kuchenorgie" im Winterpokal als "alternative Sportarten" auflisten?



Die Orgie habe ich auch eingelegt, gefolgt von extrem Couchchilling 

Also ich fand das schon anstrengend den ganzen Kuchen zu futtern...das wäre schon 2 Punkte wert


----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2010)

Noch kein Post für morgen, da mach ich mal den Anfang.

   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (27. November 2010)

Ne, bei mir wirds nix. Fühl mich leicht erkältet und bleib lieder daheim.


----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2010)

Normalerweise bin ich um diese Zeit auch längst dauerhaft krank. Dieses Jahr tut sich aber noch nicht viel. Naja, gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (28. November 2010)

Ist zwar ein wenig OT, weil nicht Sonntag 
Am Donnerstag war ich in Eurem Revier ein wenig wildern. Sch(n)ee wars.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/790024]
	
[/URL]

Obwohl so nah (Luftlinie) ist das Gebiet für mich noch immer fast unbekannt.


----------



## Fubbes (28. November 2010)

Dann werde ich heute mal alleine meine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2010)

Morgen wie immer: 10 Uhr, Schule Mü-Sa.
Es geht einmal rauf und einmal runter, also zum Salzkopf. Etwas Trockenes und Dickes zum Anziehen für die Abfahrt ist empfehlenswert. 
Der letzte Sonntag hat mir das bereits gezeigt, wo es langgeht


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Dezember 2010)

Bin immer noch krank...

Fubbes, wann bist du eigentlich mal krank? Zu der Jahreszeit bist du doch sonst schon längst nicht mehr am fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre mit.
10:30 Uhr an der ausgemachten Stelle.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Dezember 2010)

@freeman
Alla gut. Ich werde trotzdem um 10 Uhr in MS am Treffpunkt schauen, ob noch jemand auftaucht.

@Maddin
Es kann ja auch mal andere erwischen. Wobei ich hoffe, dass ich, solange ich jeden Sonntag fahren kann, auch keine Erkältung bekomme.
Es geht übrigens der ganzen Familie noch ausgesprochen gut.

@adus
Heute wird es noch weißer sein. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2010)

Am 12.12. bin ich außer Landes, deshalb von mir keine Tour. 
Im Moment sieht es auch nach 'ner üblen Schneematschepampeschlacht aus.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. Dezember 2010)

Morgen jemand dabei?
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das sinnvoll ist, aber man kann es ja mal probieren.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (18. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dabei!

War diese Woche schonmal im Wald und bei dem Schnee macht das unglaublich viel Spaß.

Gruß Martin


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin nicht dabei.
Bin heute im Wald unterwegs gewesen...das hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Schon zu viel Schnee um halbwegs vernünftig fahren zu können. 
Bergauf ne Qual, bergab durch den tiefen Schnee, bzw. die teilweise vereisten Fußspuren auch nicht sonderlich spaßig.

Da setz ich mich morgen lieber auf die Rolle 

@maddin
Wann warst du diese Woche unterwegs? Bevor es Donnerstag/Freitag noch mal ordentlich geschneit hat, oder danach?
Davor glaub ich dir das mit dem Spaß, jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich war Donnerstag unterwegs, aber da dann bei Schneefall und bis ganz nach oben. Ab Jägerhaus wurde es dann mit Neu- und festem Altschnee was für klein-klein aber es ging. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Autospuren jetzt kaum noch zu befahren sind. Versuchen möchte ich es aber trotzdem nochmal, man muss ja nicht bis zum Salzkopf. Letztes Jahr war ich auch bei 30 cm Schnee bis zur Lärchenwiese gekommen und es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte eher an flacheres Gelände, z.B. Langenlonsheimer Wald.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2010)

Bis gleich, Maddin.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Tour endete bevor sie richtig angefangen hatte. Am Treffpunkt. Die 200m dorthin waren so beschwerlich, dass ich bereits bedient war.

Martin, biste gut heim gekommen? 

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten! Es hängt jetzt von der Schneemenge ab, wann die nächste Tour möglich sein wird.
Ist aber auch blöd. Da bin ich mal ausnahmsweise nicht dauerkrank diesen Winter (der übrigens morgen erst offiziell beginnt - dann werden die Tage auch wieder länger), und dann werde ich vom Schnee gestoppt.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gestern war es noch super auf dem Rochusberg. Von Büdesheim die nicht so steilen Wege hoch und schon konnte ich bergrunter durch ca. 15cm unberrührten Schnee nach Kempten. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Maddin92 (15. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus morgen? Ist jemand dabei? Das Wetter soll ja super werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fubbes (15. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte auch schon was schreiben. Hab's fast verschwänzt.
Bin dabei.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2011)

Präsi bietet für morgen zwar eine etwas längere Tour im BiWa an. Aber ich fahre natürlich auch. Jemand dabei?

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (22. Januar 2011)

Wer hätts gedacht! Ich bin mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

Wie schon in Präsi`s Thread geschrieben, kann ich morgen nicht


----------



## MTB-Maddin (22. Januar 2011)

Wann und wo wäre denn Treffpunkt ?
( ??? Schule MüSa um 10:00 ??? )
Wenn es so ist, überleg ich es mir, nur leider ist die Kondition zur Zeit total im Keller.
Wenn ich morgen nicht um 10:00 da bin, komme ich auch nicht mehr.
Aber im Moment sieht es schon so aus, als wäre ich dabei.

Greetings
Maddin


----------



## Maddin92 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Maddin!

Der Treffpunkt ist etwas oberhalb der Schule. Von der Kondition her sollte das kein Problem sein. Da nehmen wir schon Rücksicht und fahren ja auch nicht so lange.
Bei gleichem Rad und Namen müssen wir den Fubbes nur noch ein wenig verwirren, damit er langsam fährt.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Januar 2011)

Zwei Maddins, zwei Canyons? Da geh ich ja unter ...
Ich muss aber leider absagen. Bin zwar nicht krank ala Präsi, dafür ist es meine Frau. Tausche also Kinder bespaßen und Essen kochen gegen Biken an der frischen Luft 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2011)

Am Sonntag bin ich wieder startklar.


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Februar 2011)

Morgen bekommen wir Besuch --> kein Radeln. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich wär sowieso nicht dabei gewesen...leider erkältet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2011)

Ich war gestern nicht am Rechner ... und habe vergessen rechtzeitig zu posten.
Ich würde aber fahren, wenn sich hier noch jemand meldet.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2011)

Ok, das wird wohl nix.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2011)

Am 20.2.2011 bin ich verhindert.


----------



## Maddin92 (26. Februar 2011)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus? Ich wär mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2011)

Eine Meldung, kewl!

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2011)

Ich gönne meinem Knie noch ein paar Tage Pause, bin also nicht mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Februar 2011)

In Anbetracht der Luftfeuchtigkeit jenseits von 100% sage ich meine Beteiligung ab.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2011)

Üblicher später Post von mir, aber ich bin startklar für morgen.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (6. März 2011)

Ich bin um 10 am Treffpunkt, falls es sich noch jemand kurzfristig überlegt.


----------



## Fubbes (12. März 2011)

Maddin, wo bist du? Alles in Ordnung?
Wird bestimmt Traumwetter morgen ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (13. März 2011)

Traumwetter isses nicht, aber alleine fahr ich heute auch nicht. 

Nächsten Sonntag muss ich Kinder hüten. Deshalb schon jetzt eine Absage dafür.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2011)

Morgen bin ich wieder am Start. Kommt diesmal jemand mit? Ich gebe zu, das bedeutet frühes Aufstehen.
Letzte Chance, bevor die Donnerstagsrunden wieder starten. 

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Maddin, was ist los mit dir? Wo bist du?


----------



## Maddin92 (26. März 2011)

Ja, keine Angst ich bin noch da. 

Morgen bin ich auch mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2011)

Ich bin heute und wohl auch am Donnerstag nicht dabei. Mein Knie möchte gerne noch ein bißchen pausieren...


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2011)

Trotz der bereits begonnenen Sommersaison (hüstel), will ich versuchen, auch die Sonntagsrunden beizubehalten, sofern jemand mit kommt.
Wie ist es denn morgen?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (2. April 2011)

Morgen gehts bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. April 2011)

Würde morgen jemand mit fahren?


----------



## Maddin92 (9. April 2011)

Bei mir gehts nicht.


----------



## Guenni3103 (9. April 2011)

Markus und ich sind dabei. 
Bis morgen früh.


----------



## Fubbes (11. April 2011)

Hier noch mal zum Nachfahren für Günni und Markus:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SvcV173Xy8"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2011)

Morgen, 11 Uhr, Naheparkplatz in Bingen, Beinharte Frühjahrstour.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2011)

Am hohen Feste des Herrn muss ich nach Donnerstag erneut aussetzen: nicht familienkompatibel. 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2011)

Bisher kein Posting, gut so. Ich kann nämlich wieder mal nicht. 
Frau hilft Bekannten bei der Kommunionsfeier, ich pass  auf die Kinder auf.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2011)

Morgen fahre ich mal wieder. Wird auch Zeit.

Und eine Ankündigung für heute: Trail-Eröffnung in Stromberg. Das ist bei dem Wirbel, der hier darum gemacht wird, aber eh nicht zu übersehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2011)

Hoffen wir auf brauchbares Wetter, auch wenn ich meinem Garten eher Regen wünsche.
Habe vorhin zum Glück bemerkt, dass meine Kette beim nächsten Antritt reißen wird. Das muss ich auch noch flicken morgen früh.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen ist Sommerfest im Kindergarten. Ich kann also nicht aufs Rad ...


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2011)

Wer morgen Lust auf eine Runde in unserem üblichen Revier hat, kann hier mal nachsehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2011)

Morgen werde ich fahren, kommt jemand mit?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Juni 2011)

Auf mich musst du verzichten.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2011)

Mal schaun wie das Wetter ist ... ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Daniel,
75% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hört sich nicht gut an. Wenn das Wetter aber doch passen sollte, bin ich um 10:00 an der Schule!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter passt ja...aber mein Magen-Darm-Trakt hat etwas gegen radfahren   Sorry, aber das wird heute nichts.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2011)

Die Allgemeine-Zeitung verkündet 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Selbst meine Frau sagt, ich sollte fahren. Also bis gleich.

Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (19. Juni 2011)

Mir war es zu nass.... Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Wetter hält. Sorry, wenn du auf mich gewartet hast.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2011)

Habe 10 Min. gewartet. Richtig nass war es nicht, aber sehr windig. Schon ziemlich ungemütlich.
Ich war im Langenlonsheimer Wald und habe erstaunlicherweise fast 600 hm zusammen bekommen.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2011)

Prinzipiell will ich morgen fahren. 
Aber ... ich feiere heute abend ein bisschen. Muss dann morgen spontan sehen, ob das funktioniert. Man soll ja nicht müde aufs Rad steigen *hüstl*

Daniel


----------



## Mr Pogo (25. Juni 2011)

Morgen soll das Wetter ja besser sein als heute. (Heute hat das biken aber auch schon Spaß gemacht - nur die Pausen waren zu kalt). Ich bin aus Urbar und würde zum ersten Mal mitfahren. 11 Uhr wäre mir aber zu früh - da Du aber schreibst das es was zu feiern gibt wird es vielleicht später. Ich schau morgen früh noch mal ins Forum und melde mich dann eventuell an.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Guenni3103 (25. Juni 2011)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch radeln)

Morgen hätte ich mal wieder Zeit. Falls jemand mitfährt, bitte melden.

Bis dann.

Günter


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juni 2011)

Wieso 11 Uhr? Wir treffen uns immer um 10 
So auch heute. Ich bin also dabei. Schaun mer mal, wie's so läuft.

@Mr pogo: Um 11 starten meist die größeren Sonntagstouren der Beinharten, die hier auch immer mal wieder in eigenen Threads gepostet werden. Einfach Augen offen halten. Noch später starten nur die Samstag-Biketreffs in Wiesbaden. Nämlich um 14 Uhr.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2011)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Juli 2011)

Morgen wird gefahren, mich zieht es zum Salzkopf. Wer kommt mit?

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Juli 2011)

ich komm mit.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juli 2011)

Super Maddin, ich habe allerdings eine Familienfeier verpeilt, die schon um 11:30 beginnt.
Das klappt also nicht. Entschuldige bitte. 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, fahre ich morgen etwas länger, also ca. 3 h.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann hoffen wir das es jetzt auch klappt, nicht wie in der letzten Woche.

Bis morgen früh
Maddin


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juli 2011)

Die Tour findet statt, der Regen hört ja bald auf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Treffpunkt ist allerdings bei mir, denn ich erwarte zwei Mitfahrer.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Antilles (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo und Hilfe

Mir wurde heute oder mein Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 gestohlen!

Ist sehr leicht zu erkennen, ein nagelneuer Orangeeloxierter Easton havoc lenker und dazu passende orangene Pedale zieren das gute stück. falls es jemand sieht wär es nett wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet oder dem netten kollegen wenigstens alle knochen brecht!

bin immer erreichbar unter 01778484943.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/943038

Gruß Antilles


----------



## Fubbes (6. August 2011)

Morgen steht die nächste Sonntagsrunde an. Das Posting kommt wie immer spät, aber ihr kennt das ja. Kommt denn jemand mit?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2011)

Falls es morgen früh noch nicht regnet, würde ich fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. August 2011)

Falls es nicht regnet fahre ich mit 

10:00 Uhr Pestalozzischule - richtig?

Falls mir es wettertechnisch zu vage ist, melde ich mich bis spätestens 9:00 Uhr.

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2011)

Grundschule am Nahetor in der Pestalozzistraße, Kreuzung Bürgermeister-Schöck-Straße


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (14. August 2011)

So, 

fahr denn mal gleich los....


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2011)

Alles klar. Nimm 'ne Regenjacke mit.


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2011)

Am 21.8. fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (26. August 2011)

Mal etwas mehr Zeit zum Planen für Unentschlossene: Sonntag 28.8., 10 Uhr bin ich am Start.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni3103 (26. August 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich komme mit...!
Bis Sonntag.
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (27. August 2011)

Du wirst es auch nicht glauben, aber ich komm mit. Endlich. Das Fahrrad ist aber ein anders.


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2011)

Ich bin auch am Start...


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2011)

Vielleicht haben wir noch einen Gast dabei. Das wäre mit 5 Leuten Rekord-verdächtig.

Bis gleich,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2011)

Ich plane auch diesen Sonntag wieder zu fahren, wenn es Samstag nicht zu spät wird.

Bitte melden, wer mit kommen möchte.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2011)

Ich bin am Start, sofern noch jemand mit kommt.


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2011)

Am 11.9. findet wegen des Beinharten Sommerfestes keine Tour statt.


----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2011)

Trotz des offiziellen Endes der Donnerstagsrunden geht es morgen natürlich normal weiter bei mir.
Einsam, zweisam, dreisam?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2011)

Letzten Sonntag war ich zwar einsam unterwegs, hatte aber wenigstens Regen als treuen Begleiter. Da der morgen leider ausfällt, frage ich mal wieder vorsichtig an ... 

Jemand dabei? Streckenprofil: Hardtailtauglich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. September 2011)

Diesmal bin ich etwas früher mit dem Posting, vielleicht nutzt es ja was und ich fahre am Sonntag in Gesellschaft.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (1. Oktober 2011)

Jip,  bin morgen dabei


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2011)

Unglaublich, aber klasse. Ich habe sogar 'ne halbe Stunde länger Zeit.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2011)

Wer kommt morgen mit?


----------



## schnauzer2005 (8. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es morgen sonnig ist, ich fahr trotzdem 

Nur mit wem?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2011)

Am 23.10. findet die Herbsttour statt.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2011)

Nach der tollen Herbsttour ist morgen wieder kleines Programm.
Wer mag mit fahren?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2011)

Hier die Ankündigung für morgen. 
10 Uhr, Ort wie immer. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2011)

Bin morgen dabei.

Wäre der Brunnen bzw. Ortseingang Weiler auch möglich? Von mir aus auch um 10.00 schon dort, falls kein anderer mit fährt. Ansonsten halt so gegen 10.20 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2011)

Das ist Abwechslung, jede Woche ein anderer Mitfahrer 
Ok, bin um 10:20 am Brunnen.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (12. November 2011)

Morgen 10 Uhr, wie üblich.


----------



## Fubbes (18. November 2011)

Diese Woche poste ich mal früher. Wer kommt mit am Sonntag?

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (19. November 2011)

Ich bin mal wieder mit dabei!! Sogar mit neuem Equipment am Rad.


----------



## Fubbes (20. November 2011)

Kewl, das passt prima. Mein zuletzt treuer Mitfahrer fällt heute nämlich aus.


----------



## Fipszwo (20. November 2011)

Back in town. 

Hallo Fubbes - schön war's.
Hallo Maddin92 - poliere schon mal deine Scheinwerfergläser.

dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. November 2011)

Für morgen sieht es düster aus. Der Virenscanner schlägt Alarm. 
Also Absage.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fipszwo (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Fubbes,

dieser Virenscanner - wo ist der ansässig? In dir?
Fährst du auch wenn es vermutlich 5 - 15 l/m² am Sonntag regnet?

Dieter


----------



## Fubbes (1. Dezember 2011)

Ob ich fahre hängt zuerst mal von meinem Zustand ab. Die Virenbeseitigung läuft nämlich noch. Melde mich ...


----------



## Fubbes (3. Dezember 2011)

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob ich es morgen wieder wagen könnte. Melde mich noch mal.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2011)

In Anbetracht des Wetters, meiner noch nicht ganz abgeklungenen Erkältung und einer kranken Frau, werde ich den Plan ändern und auf die Kinder aufpassen statt Rad zu fahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fipszwo (4. Dezember 2011)

OK, dann kann ich mich der Massenträgheit hingeben und Buchführung machen. Draußen treiben die Wolken so schön.
Gute Besserung.

D.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Dezember 2011)

@fubbes,

da du auf der weihnachtsfeier soo bemitleidenswert warst ... möchte ich deinem Hilfeschrei des Müsatreffs nachkommen und zukünftig nachh mööglichkeit mitkommen.

da ich erstens in meiner heimat mal wieder öfter fahren möche... ! und zweitens den sonntag fürs biken verwenden möchte!

gruß

andreas

ps. müsste nur nochmal wissen ....wie wo wann ... ich komme mit dem zug aus mz. kenne ich in müsa bisschen aus da ich 5 jahre dort gewohnt habe .. und in bingen genrell gelebt habe! ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (5. Dezember 2011)

Kein Mitleid bitte. 
Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich nicht, dass aus Mainz jemand für 2 - 2,5h extra nach Bingen gondelt. Ich würde das nicht machen  
Es würde schon reichen, wenn die Gelegenheitsmitfahrer aus der Binger Ecke (alles keine Beinharten) regelmäßiger dabei wären. Das sind potentiell mehr als 5. 
Davon abgesehen sind die kleinen Gruppen mit 1, 2 oder auch 3 Fahrern ja sehr familiär.
Wenn doch mal jemand weiter anreist, ist er natürlich willkommen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Dezember 2011)

brauch ja nur ne halbe stunde ..des is okay  !

also wie wann und wo?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2011)

Am 11.12. fahre ich nicht, muss Kinder hüten.
Damit habe ich auch eine weitere Woche um den penetranten Husten loszuwerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2011)

Morgen könnte es weiter gehen. Aber nur, wenn das Wetter passt. Es ist nämlich Regen angekündigt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde fahren!


----------



## Fubbes (25. Dezember 2011)

Tschuldigkeit, aber ich hatte für heute gar nicht offiziell abgesagt 
Dafür schreibe ich jetzt schon mal, dass auch am 1.1. keine Tour stattfindet.

Guten Rutsch,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2012)

Ich mache mal den Versuch, eine Tour für Morgen anzukündigen. Bei leichter Nässe fahre ich, nur wenn es Bindfäden regnet, lass ich es bleiben.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Januar 2012)

Gude 


Ich würde vllt. Kommen. Anreise von Bingen hbf . Treffpunkt uhrzeit? Absage müsste früh kommen . da ich nr std unterwegs bin!


----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2012)

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ist immer dieselbe. 10 Uhr, Schule Mü-Sa. Bitte schau im ersten Thread-Posting, da ist ein Link zu einer Karte.
Vom Hbf Bingen braucht man ca. 15 Min bis dort hin.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Januar 2012)

Wes ikke. Komme doch aus Bingen und hab 5 Jahre in Müsa gewohnt in der Talstraße.

Hardtail oder Allmountin 15 kilo Traktor? 

Anreise kann ich nur um Ca. 9.20h oder 10.20h da sein.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2012)

Da ich exakt um 12:30 wieder zu Hause sein muss (Mittagessen bei Schwiegermutter), kann ich nicht verschieben. Wir (habe noch einen Mitfahrer) sammeln dich ca. 10:10 am Bahnhof ein. Komm hoch auf die Überführung. Entweder geht es dann ab Bingerbrück in Richtung Wald oder erst noch ein Stück am Rhein entlang.
Hardtail ist bei meinen Touren immer ausreichend. Der Boden lässt derzeit sowieso keine Experimente zu.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Januar 2012)

Okay ...stehe bei nicht verspätetem Zug um spätestens 10.10h an der Ü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2012)

Ich werde nicht kommen.
War heute schon unterwegs...es war nass, kalt, windig - auf gut deutsch sch... Wetter 
Ich fahr morgen im trockenen und warmen Keller und lass mich vom Fernseher mit Wintersport berießeln


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Januar 2012)

Absage!! Bin zu kaputt vom schaffe gestern


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2012)

Alles Roger. Ich mache mich jetzt jedenfalls startklar.

@Thomas
Bericht ist fast fertig *freu*


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2012)

Gestern habe ich noch dran gedacht und war mal auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2012)

Und das Posting für morgen ... alles wie gewohnt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch mal wieder mit dabei.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (14. Januar 2012)

Neuer Versuch 10.10h an der überführung.

Gruß


----------



## Fipszwo (14. Januar 2012)

und noch Dieter samt Gast.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2012)

Ok, 10 Uhr Mü-Sa, 10:10 Brücke am Hbf.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. Januar 2012)

Kann jemand bitte gleich zwei AA Batterien mitbringen? Will mein navi anschmeißen! Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (15. Januar 2012)

Fips2, wo warst du? Wir haben bis 10:05 gewartet ...
Dachte, du stößt vielleicht auch am Hbf dazu, aber Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Januar 2012)

Und wieder steht ein Sonntag bevor. Auf geht's ...


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Januar 2012)

Bin wieder am Start!!


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2012)

29.01.2012, 10 Uhr.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2012)

Würde mitkommen.

10:20 Uhr am Brunnen? Sonst bin ich auf der Abfahrt nach MüSa schon erfroren


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Hallo und Hilfe
> 
> Mir wurde heute oder mein Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 gestohlen!
> 
> ...



Bike wieder da!
ist heut an mir vorbeigeradelt:-D wenn jetzt noch jemand meine slx kurbel und meinen orangenen easton havoc lenker (mit husslefelt vorbau) findet bin ich der glücklichste mensch der welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Februar 2012)

Nun, denn, bestes Bikewetter steht vor der Tür. Kein Matsch, griffiger Boden, viel Sonne! Ich werde fahren morgen. 
Falls es überraschenderweise kalt ist, wird die Tour aber etwas kürzer 
Fahrzeit 1,5 bis 2h.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2012)

vermisst jemand ein multitool? bei meinem zurückgewonnenem bike war eins dabei


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. Februar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Bike wieder da!
> ist heut an mir vorbeigeradelt:-D wenn jetzt noch jemand meine slx kurbel und meinen orangenen easton havoc lenker (mit husslefelt vorbau) findet bin ich der glücklichste mensch der welt



Was hat derjenige gesagt ? Als du ihn ertappt hast^^ ?


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2012)

Ich: halt! das fahrrad gehört mir"
er nix...
ich weiter: entweder du gibts es mir oder ich ruf die polizei
und er meinte dann nur er hats von nem kumpel geliehen... aber ich könnts ham...
ja klar:-D immer hin ists wieder da...
auch wenn er die kurbel abgebaut, abgesägt hat und dann als halterung für rücklicht und schutzbleche verwendet hat... sowas hab cih noch nicht gesehen...
und ein ständer :-S ihhhhh


----------



## fliingfox (4. Februar 2012)

Salü bin Sonntag auch dabei JuHu


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. Februar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Ich: halt! das fahrrad gehört mir"
> er nix...
> ich weiter: entweder du gibts es mir oder ich ruf die polizei
> und er meinte dann nur er hats von nem kumpel geliehen... aber ich könnts ham...
> ...



krass!!! ich hätte mir noch kohle geben lassen!! aber sauber das du es wieder hast!!!

mir wurden selber 3 fahrräder geklaut und einmal wurds zerlegt.!!!


----------



## Fubbes (11. Februar 2012)

Schon mal etwas früher das Posting für morgen.
Wegen der anstrengenden Temperaturen wieder max. 2h.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2012)

Ich bin immer noch krank geschrieben, also nix mit biken


----------



## Guenni3103 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich komme mit. Markus evtl. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. Februar 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier der Track von heute


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier der Track von heute



Track? Von dir? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2012)

Yupp, hab ein neues Firmentelefon


----------



## Maddin92 (13. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Programm nutzt du denn auf Android?

btw: Stuntzi ist wieder unterwegs. Juhu!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2012)

Maddin: oruxmaps halt, wie stuntzi. Der wird schon wissen, was taugt.


----------



## Maddin92 (13. Februar 2012)

Ja das nehme ich auch in Verbindung mit ner runtergeladenen Open street map.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (16. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier der Track von heute


Hi Fubbes wie geht der den zu öffnen? Gruss


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2012)

Mit google earth z.b. ...


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2012)

Bescheid, für Sonntag, 19.02.

Übrigens habe ich den Track mal hochgeladen nach http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.95537.html
Da kann man ihn sich direkt anguggen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Februar 2012)

ich würd morgen mitkommen! treffpunkt dann wieder wie bei letzten mal? hbf bingen?

gruß


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2012)

10:10 am Bahnhof? Ok ...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> 10:10 am Bahnhof? Ok ...



Jupp !


----------



## fliingfox (18. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bescheid, für Sonntag, 19.02.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich den Track mal hochgeladen nach http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.95537.html
> Da kann man ihn sich direkt anguggen.
> ...



Hi Großer bin Morgen dabei, der Track ist aber der von letzter Woche, oder?


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2012)

Natürlich ist das der Track von letzter Woche  
Ich weiß doch vorher nicht, wo wir lang fahren.

Hoffentlich klappt das bei mir Morgen. Fühle mich heute zusehends schlechter. Bitte noch mal rechtzeitig ins Forum gucken.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2012)

Bin ok, werde fahren. Bis schpäter.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bin ok, werde fahren. Bis schpäter.



Bei mir nich. Hab ätzenden Muskelkater! :-(

Absage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni3103 (19. Februar 2012)

Von mit ebenfalls eine Absage! Viel Spass.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2012)

Hier der Track von heute:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.95600.html


----------



## Fubbes (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Temperaturen morgen so sind wie heute, steht der ersten Frühlingstour nichts im Wege. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## endorphine (25. Februar 2012)

Falls du auch jemanden mitnehmen würdest, der dieses Jahr noch keine 200km auf dem MTB in den Beinenhat, und ich morgen halbwegs Muskelkater freie Beine habe, würde ich mich beteiligen...

Gruß


----------



## fliingfox (26. Februar 2012)

Juhu bin gleich da


----------



## endorphine (26. Februar 2012)

Danke für die schöne trail, Hardtail, Felgenbrems-lastige Runde...

ps. GPS Daten der Tour würden mich interessieren und ich glaube bei solchen Touren muss ich meine Wochenenden passend planen


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2012)

Jo, war ne nette Runde aus Neuem, Verfahren, Improvisiertem, und Bekanntem in komplett abgewandelter Zusammenstellung.

Den Track habe ich diesesmal woanders hochgeladen. Bin noch am suchen nach dem besten Portal. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine unterstützende Meinung dazu 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1429659#

Dieter hat als Felgenbremshardtail-Fahrer nun den Zenit erreicht. Besser geht fast nicht mehr  Vielleicht noch etwas Titan ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2012)

Hier noch eine andere Ablage zum Vergleichen:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...en-26-02-2012/-7677067047830399888/karte.html


----------



## fliingfox (27. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hier noch eine andere Ablage zum Vergleichen:
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...en-26-02-2012/-7677067047830399888/karte.html



Hi mein Lieber

also vom Ansprechenden her finde ich diese am Besten, sieht halt durch das hinterlegte Landschaftsprofil sehr strukturiert und übersichtlich aus. Eh and by the way: Hab gesehen wo wir in die Sackgasse gefahren sind 

Schöne Woche noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fipszwo (2. März 2012)

Am Sonntag den 4. März kann ich leider nicht kommen.
Viel Spaß
Dieter


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2012)

Ob ich morgen fahre, ist auch nicht gesichert. Heute Abend mache ich mit ein paar Bekannten einen Kaiser-Abend (C64). Ich weiß dann erst morgen früh, wie das verlaufen ist 
Andererseite könnte sowieso das Wetter einen Strich durch die Sonntagsrechnung machen.

Ich melde mich wieder.

Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (3. März 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ob ich morgen fahre, ist auch nicht gesichert. Heute Abend mache ich mit ein paar Bekannten einen Kaiser-Abend (C64). Ich weiß dann erst morgen früh, wie das verlaufen ist
> Andererseite könnte sowieso das Wetter einen Strich durch die Sonntagsrechnung machen.
> 
> Ich melde mich wieder.
> ...



He wie Kaiser, der gute,alte C64, hat ganz vergessen wie viele Nächte ich damit zugebracht hab. Also ich fahr Morgen, versuch mich dann durchzuuschlagen


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2012)

Bin am Start!


----------



## fliingfox (4. März 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bin am Start!



SUPER, wie mein Papa immer zu sagen pflegte, wer sa.... kann, kann auch arbeiten. Bis gleich


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2012)

Heute ist mit der Aufzeichnung etwas schief gelaufen. Sie hörte nach halber Strecke auf. Ich habe den Weg aber von Hand fertig gezeichnet:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/1439684


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2012)

Bescheid!
Wer kommt morgen mit?


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

Ich muss passen - krank


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2012)

Schon wieder? Schad. Hab ein Kibo Carbon zum Probefahren am Start. Zwar ne Nummer zu groß, aber man nimmt, was man bekommt


----------



## endorphine (10. März 2012)

Ich wäre dann wieder mit am Start (sofern der Abend nicht ausartet und es morgen nicht direkt regnet..)

Ps: Meine Beine sind wieder schwer


----------



## fliingfox (11. März 2012)

Bin dabei bis gleich


----------



## endorphine (11. März 2012)

Hier wie besprochen die Daten (ohne GPS) der heutigen Tour:





Die Höhe über NN ist nicht realistisch, da ich den barometrischen Höhenmesser vor Tourbeginn nicht mit den passenden Startdaten versorgt hatte!

Meine Pulswerte habe ich wohlweislich weg gelassen

Sollte ich mein Zahnfleisch bis nächste Woche neu besohlt bekommen, hoffe ich nächste Woche wieder teilnehmen zu können.
Dann vielleicht mit etwas weniger Bremsfunktion

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (11. März 2012)

Na, über 800 hm ist ja ganz ordentlich. Danke für die Auswertung. Und noch mal, du warst keine Bremse. Ich denke eher, dass der Level heute sehr hoch war. Könnte nah an Beinhart Level 1 gewesen sein.

Wenn ich wieder mein gewohntes Rad habe, bin ich sicher wieder etwas langsamer 

Trotzdem gute Erholung!

Daniel


----------



## endorphine (11. März 2012)

Beinhart Level 1?

Beinhart Level

Waren wir echt so gemütlich unterwegs 


Übrigens war die durchschnittliche Steigrate bei 9m/min...


----------



## Fubbes (11. März 2012)

Die Level sind ja andersrum, also Level 4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. März 2012)

Bin etwas angeschlagen. Also nur 50%ige Zusage für morgen.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (17. März 2012)

Bei mir, trotz Zusage am Donnerstag, leider 100%-ige Absage. Habe heute die 100 mit Rheinsteig geknackt und bin dementsprechend indisponiert


----------



## fliingfox (18. März 2012)

Moin Leute, ist nass brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr und ungemütlich wääääääääääääääää, also ich sag für heute ab, nächste Woche wieder bei 20°C


----------



## endorphine (18. März 2012)

Ich bin heute auch defintiv raus, nächste Woche werde ich auch nicht teilnehmen können..


----------



## fliingfox (18. März 2012)

Kommt bei Euch auch grad die Sonne raus?! 
Ich überlegs mir nochmal und entscheide kurzfristig, hängt wohl auch davon ab was Fubbes macht


----------



## Fubbes (18. März 2012)

Fred, wir können gerne noch ne halbe Stunde abwarten. Im Moment ist es von oben trocken. Ich würde fahren.


----------



## fliingfox (18. März 2012)

Stimme Dir zu, 9:45h Finaleentscheidung?


----------



## Fubbes (18. März 2012)

Es schifft wieder. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, ich fahr trotzdem, aber mit Erkältung im Gepäck lass ich's besser bleiben. Also, Absage!

Tut dem neuen Rad auch besser, dann wird's nicht so dreckig


----------



## fliingfox (18. März 2012)

na dann bis nächste Woche, erholt Euch und nä Woche bei gutem Wetter knacken wir die 1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. März 2012)

Ich wollte evtl heut Mittag mal nach Bingen ... Wie sieht's mit dem Wetter aus ? Matsch egal, Regen kacje!


----------



## Fipszwo (20. März 2012)

Bin zu einer beruflichen Montage und kann am Sonntag den 25.03 nicht.
Wenn ich kommen würde müßte ich wann dagewesen sein? Um 9 Uhr oder um 11 Uhr?
Fipszwo


----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2012)

Montag am Sonntag? Seltsam ... 

Treffen um 10 Uhr, wie immer. Unter Berücksichtigung deiner Alternativen ist das für dich vermutlich 9.


----------



## Fipszwo (20. März 2012)

Wollte nur kurz zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2012)

Demnächst starten die Feierabendrunden wieder. Wer Interesse hat und noch nicht reingeguckt hat, sollte hier mal reinschauen. Leider müsst ihr auch dort mit mir vorlieb nehmen 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (23. März 2012)

Hier schon mal die Ankündigung für Sonntag ...
Alles wie üblich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (25. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Fubbes (25. März 2012)

Hier der Track von heute:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/1476586?133267945317195#


----------



## Fubbes (25. März 2012)

Am 1.4. findet eine etwas größere Sonntagsrunde statt, da gibt es nämlich die Beinharte Frühjahrstour.


----------



## fliingfox (28. März 2012)

Hallo Dieter und Daniel vielen Dank für Sonntag, sorry das ich die Runde nach 1 Std abgebrochen habe und Daniel die Trainigsrunde wird nachgeholt. Ich bin seid heute wieder aus dem Krankenhaus. Soweit jetzt feststeht keine inneren Verletzungen und keine Knochenbrüche, Schwein gehabt, an der Stelle auch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Schutzengel.
Hab ein Bild angehängt, wie es aussieht, nichts für schwache Nerven 
Wenn alles so gut weitergeht wie bisher, werde ich zwar nicht jetzt am Sontag, aber am nächsten wieder fahren, mein Vorschlag gleiche Strecke vertreibt den Schrecken.
Das mit dem Bild vergesst krieg das nicht so klein wie es sein muss zum hochladen.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. März 2012)

> mein Vorschlag gleiche Strecke vertreibt den Schrecken.



was war das bitte für eine strecke? wo kann man sich denn im Binger Wald so weh tun?

gruß


----------



## fliingfox (28. März 2012)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> was war das bitte für eine strecke? wo kann man sich denn im Binger Wald so weh tun?
> 
> gruß



Fahr am Oster´sonntag mit dann zeig ich Dirs


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. März 2012)

Würde ich gerne aber ich werde diesen Sonntag an Daniels MTB Beinhart Tour mitfahren. Danach bin ich bis August in Trier!


----------



## Fubbes (28. März 2012)

Ostersonntag fahre ich nicht ... da musst du alleine den Schrecken vertreiben, Fred.
Die Tour beendet haben wir nach deinem Abtransport übrigens nicht, sondern sind weitergefahren. Am Ende trotz der halbstündigen Pause 30km und 700hm.

Das Bild kannst du auch per Mail schicken. Bisschen Katastrophentourismus muss sein.

Wer den Track genau ansieht, entdeckt die Sturzstelle in der Nähe des Stromberger Friedhofs. Da bin ich etwas hilflos umhergeirrt  

@Goldener_Reiter Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt, oder auf den einfachen Wegen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. März 2012)

@fubbes : stimmt bei mir zum Teil auch : Bilanz letztes Jahr: einmal Stromberg auf die schnauze gelegt was kein normaler weg war aber einmal nach dem Sommerfest ..beim langsam bergauf fahren kurz verträumt gewesen und mit voller Wucht gegen ein Geländer geknallt und meine Kniescheibe mit net dicken Fleischwunde versehen..!


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2012)

Hier die Ankündigung für Sonntag, auch wenn die Wetterfrage noch ungeklärt ist.

@flyingfox: Wieder einsatzbereit? Die nächsten Bäume warten ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (14. April 2012)

Wart nur wenn Du das nächste mal im Wald vor mir fährst. Mal schauen ob Du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen dann noch siehst. Viel Spass meine Lieben ich schon mich für die Meisterschaft


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2012)

Hab zwar schreckliche Rückenschmerzen heute, aber ich komme mal zum Treffpunkt, vielleicht gerade deswegen. Sport hilft.


----------



## Fubbes (21. April 2012)

Morgen alles wie üblich, vielleicht etwas gemütlicher, da ich kränkele (der Rücken ist wieder ok).


----------



## Fubbes (22. April 2012)

Ich bin um 10 am Start ... auch alleine ...


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2012)

Am 29.4. hat mein Sohn Geburtstag, deshalb fällt der Treff von meiner Seite aus. 
fips, flyingfox, ihr könnt gerne ohne mich losziehen.


----------



## fliingfox (28. April 2012)

Sorry Leute war heute ne Stunde unterwegs und das ist zZ das Limit. Ich bleib dran denke aber das es noch 3-4 Wochen dauert bis ich 2,5h durchhalte.  Alles ist gut


----------



## Fubbes (5. Mai 2012)

Da ich nach der letzten Feierabendrunde ganz ordentlich auf der Schnauze lag (39 Fieber), muss ich die morgige Tour gesundheitsbedingt absagen. 
Ebenso sage ich bereits für den 13.5. ab, da ich an dem Wochenende anders eingespannt bin.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute wie siehts mit Morgen aus? Mir bricht zwar gerade das Kreuz entzwei probiern will ichs aber. Gruss


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, wie schon mal erwähnt. Habe zwar gerade mit der Förstertour in Entenpfuhl geliebäugelt, aber das zerschießt mir den Sonntag. Also, 10 Uhr wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (19. Mai 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wie schon mal erwähnt. Habe zwar gerade mit der Förstertour in Entenpfuhl geliebäugelt, aber das zerschießt mir den Sonntag. Also, 10 Uhr wie immer



Whaten datten?


----------



## endorphine (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich morgen wieder mal mit





fliingfox schrieb:


> Whaten datten?



Ich nehme an es geht um die Frühjahrstour mit dem Förster


----------



## endorphine (20. Mai 2012)

Nennt mich ruhig weich, aber hier tröpfelt es noch und hat vor kurzem noch gedonnert.
da ich eigentlich auch schon fast auf dem Weg sein müsste, bin ich miermit raus...


----------



## Fubbes (20. Mai 2012)

Ich will wieder Winter, da konnte man wenigstens bei trockenem Wetter Radeln.
Da ich nicht mehr mit Regen rechne, werde ich fahren. Bin um 10 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Mai 2012)

Am Pfingstsonntag fällt der Biketreff aus.
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich der Soonwaldsteigtour vom Ivomaster anschließen.

Schöne Pfingsten,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2012)

Direkt die Absage für den 3.6. hinterher. Geburtstag in der Familie. 
Es gibt aber Alternativen, z.B. den Biathlon an der Lärchenwiese, der angeblich an diesem Sonntag sein soll. 
Am 10.6. sollte es dann wieder passen.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2012)

Morgen geht's wie angekündigt wieder los. Das nächste Familienfest muss bis nachmittags warten. Ist jemand mit am Start?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (10. Juni 2012)

Bin da und schau endlich mal wieder was geht, kaum zu glauben aber 11 Wochen sind ganz schön lang


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen fahre ich nicht, bin anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## fliingfox (17. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre dann mal die Tour "Single Trail im Binger Wald" aus der GPS Tour, vieleicht hat wer Zeit mitzufahren?


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juni 2012)

Am 24.6. kein Biketreff.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juni 2012)

Es ist wieder Sonntag und nichts steht einer schönen Radltour im Weg. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## fliingfox (1. Juli 2012)

Bin um 10h da, bis dann


----------



## Fubbes (1. Juli 2012)

fliingfox schrieb:


> Bin um 10h da, bis dann



Sicher, dass du fahren willst?


----------



## fliingfox (1. Juli 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du fahren willst?



Gute Frage, weiss nicht ob Du heute mithalten kannst. 1000m sind halt schon ein Wörtchen, aber wart erst mal bis wir bei 1100m sind


----------



## fliingfox (7. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts den mit Morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2012)

Alles Roger!

Bin natürlich am Start. Das Projekt 1000 kann starten  ... muss aber nicht, ich will ja keine Gäste verschrecken.
Also, kommt außer dem fliegenden Fuchs noch jemand mit?

Da die Wetteraussichten schlecht sind, bitte morgen früh noch mal ins Forum schauen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (8. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei, und wir wollen keinen verschrecken Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2012)

Mein Weib verlangt etwas Fürsorge. 

Außerdem Fred, ja also, wie soll ich es sagen, es ist mir etwas nass ...

Lass uns die 1000er Marke ein anderes Mal knacken.

Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (8. Juli 2012)

Kann ich verstehen, dass mit dem NASS, mit dem Anderen müssen wir uns abfinden, dann schönen Sonn(en)tag. Gruss


----------



## fliingfox (14. Juli 2012)

Ei guude wie siehts mit Morgen aus? Wetter soll (nach derzeitiger Prognose) ok sein.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juli 2012)

Yupp, Biketreff findet statt. Mal gucken, wo man noch fahren kann. 
Die Waldwege ohne Schotterauflage haben sich ja ziemlich aufgelöst.

Bis denne,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (15. Juli 2012)

Juhu, das "Projekt 1000" ist vollendet.

In üblicher Zeit von 2,5h ist es uns gelungen in heimischen Gefilden eine durchaus interessante Runde von 1000 hm zu fahren: Münster-Kopf, Bellekreuz, Heilig Kreuz, Schweizerhaus, Morgenbachtal, Gerhardshof, Drei Buchen, Salzkopf, Waldalgesheim, Rümmelsheimer Wald, Mü-Sa.

Verschrecken soll das niemanden. Es war ein einmaliges Späßle und wird nicht zur Regel werden 

Also bis nächsten Sonntag. Jetzt mache ich mit den Kindern eine Radtour ...

Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (19. Juli 2012)

Sorry bin diesen Sonntag anderweitig verplant, nächste Woche gehts wieder.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab von Samstag 0700 bis Sonntag 0700 Schicht aber ich denke ich bin am Sonntag dabei, dem Wetter entsprechend und je nachdem was die Nacht über auf der Wache so anfällt. Ich melde mich am morgen nochmal

gruss und nen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (20. Juli 2012)

Da ich noch erkältet bin, muss ich auch erst mal abwarten. Noch ne Krankenfahrt möchte ich nicht machen. Aber schön, dass du wieder mit kommen willst 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2012)

Beim Blick nach draußen unfassbar, aber ich muss absagen. Bin nicht fit.

Sollen sich doch andere bei dem ekligen Wetter durch den Wald schlagen ... 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2012)

Noch laufen bei uns keine Geburtsvorbereitungen ... sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau 
Das heißt, ich plane morgen früh die Sonntagsrunde zu fahren.
Sind die üblichen Verdächtigen (hallo Fred) mit am Start?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (29. Juli 2012)

Ei moin, hab auf Regen und Matsch-Reifen umgestellt und bin dabei.
Bis gleich es grüßt der FRED


----------



## fliingfox (29. Juli 2012)

Hui was das gemütlich heute, wenn wir das Tempo  und die Meter weiterhin fahren bin ich in 20 Jahren noch dabei. Schön wars


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2012)

Das klingt gut, damit bist du ab sofort für's Marketing zuständig 

In Sachen Funktacho habe ich das Elend aber wirklich gepachtet. Die Batterien, die ich ins Trikot gesteckt habe, wurden anschließend sorgfälitg mitgewaschen.
Es soll einfach nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. August 2012)

Noch isses trocken, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## fliingfox (11. August 2012)

Huhu wie sieht es den mit Morgen aus?!


----------



## Fubbes (12. August 2012)

Frau und Kind sind seit gestern zu Hause. Da bleibe ich deshalb besser auch mal. Schade, bei dem Wetter ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2012)

Morgen geht es weiter. Wer rastet, der rostet, und wird fett.
Ich würde gerne mal zum Flowtrail fahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (19. August 2012)

Bin dabei, wie wäre es ein wenig früher loszufahren? Nur um der Hitze zu entkommen


----------



## Fubbes (19. August 2012)

Hab heute mal wieder den Track online gestellt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.107147.html

Hier das Video von aju, das ich erwähnt habe:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22294


----------



## fliingfox (23. August 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hab heute mal wieder den Track online gestellt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.107147.html
> 
> Hier das Video von aju, das ich erwähnt habe:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22294



Ei wie geil ist das den? So ein winzig bisschen Lebensmüdigkeit gehört doch da doch schon dazu, oder? Wahnsinn!


----------



## dickerbert (24. August 2012)

Hey Fubbes,
ich bin mal wieder mit dem Bike in der Heimat. Wann geht's denn los? Immer noch um 10:00, Treffpunkt bei dir?


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2012)

Ja und nein.
10;00 Uhr stimmt, Treffpunkt war aber schon immer der (Ex-) Hamm, oberhalb der Schule.

Diesen Sonntag bin ich aber um 11:30 eingeladen bei der Verwandtschaft. Wenn's Wetter passt, könnte ich aber um 9:00 starten. Falls das bei dir passt. Wäre ja mal wieder schön!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (25. August 2012)

Ja, 9:00 passt. Wetter sehen wir dann mal. Dem Wetterbericht kann man die letzten Tage ja ohnehin nicht trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (25. August 2012)

Bin dabei, bis 9h am Treffpunkt


----------



## Fubbes (26. August 2012)

Moin, etwas  Schlafmangel und ne leichte Erkältung zwingen mich leider zur Absage. Fahrt einfach ohne mich.  Schade Philipp, dass es heute nicht klappt.

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (26. August 2012)

Ärgerlich, aber dann kurier dich mal aus. Bin gleich am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2012)

Ich denke, morgen klappt's wieder. Ganz normal um 10 Uhr.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## dickerbert (8. September 2012)

Letzte Woche war Winzerfest Erholungsschlaf nötig, dieses Wochenende wahrscheinlich auch. Aber wenn du gegen Nachmittag Zeit hättest, da drehe ich vielleicht eine Runde. Ich melde mich dann nochmal, aber vor 14:00 wird das bei mir sicher nix ;-)


----------



## fliingfox (9. September 2012)

Moin moin meine Lieben mal schauen ob ich mit den kleinen Augen den Weg finde, bin aber gleich bei Euch.


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2012)

Tschuldigkeit, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. 
Der Beinharte Clubkalender sieht für heute nämlich die Clubmeisterschaften vor, da bin ich natürlich im Einsatz. Deshalb kann ich nicht radeln.
Fliegender Fuchs: Kannst trotzdem mal den Weg suchen, Dieter kommt vielleicht mit dir mit.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2012)

Dieses Wochenende poste ich mal zeitiger. 
Morgen fahre ich wieder. Es hat sich auch schon ein Gastfahrer angekündigt.

Wetter soll auch schön werden ...


----------



## fliingfox (15. September 2012)

Bin dabei bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2012)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück!

Alle startklar?


----------



## fliingfox (23. September 2012)

I'm ready to rumble


----------



## dickerbert (28. September 2012)

Am Sonntag wäre ich wieder dabei. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht wieder Grund genug für Fubbes, abzusagen. Das nehm' ich dann nämlich persönlich


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2012)

Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Grund, abzusagen


----------



## fliingfox (29. September 2012)

Schön dann sind wir ja mindestens zu Dritt


----------



## dickerbert (29. September 2012)

Tiptop! Ich war eben schon ne kleine Runde drehen, morgen will ich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. September 2012)

Tagjen,

also Nduro und ich werden morgen aus Mz anreisen und ne Bingenrunde drehen...!

allerdings ab 9.00 Start Naheparkplatz

geplant wäre des Hügelchen mitzunehmen auf der müsa seite. dann richtung jägerhaus den steckenschläfer runter ,danach eselspfad ab schweizerhaus, danach morgenbachtal hoch und denne zum heiligkreuz den kreuzbachklamm runner ...

alls ihr euch anschließen möchtet ... ziel ist es um 12.00 wieder am Parkplatz zu sein.

gruß


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen fällt der Biketreff aus, nächsten Sonntag vermutlich auch.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Daniel, bleibt es dabei das Morgen kein Biketreff stattfindet? Es ist wie immer, wenn ich mal Zeit habe....

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2012)

Yupp, bleibt dabei. Zumindest von meiner Seite.
Tschuldigkeit.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2012)

Am 21.10. ist wieder Radeln angesagt 
Ein Mitfahrer hat bereits abgesagt, also bin ich auf weitere Meldungen angewiesen.
Wetter wird zwar nicht beinhart, aber dafür sonnig, denke ich.


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet, werde ich morgen fahren. Schutzblechtour ...

Melde mich noch mal kurzfristig.


----------



## dickerbert (4. November 2012)

Wenn ich mitfahre, melde ich mich auch nochmal kurzfristig. Da ich aber gerade erst heim kam, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich. Ein ander Mal wieder!


----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2012)

@dickerbert
Falsche Prioritäten!

Ich fahre aber auch nicht. Alleine setze ich mich heute lieber zu Fuß in Bewegung.

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2012)

Nach Wettervorhersage können wir morgen früh fahren. 
Ich melde mich aber noch einmal bis spätestens 9 Uhr.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2012)

Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2012)

Bin um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## fight-gravity (11. November 2012)

Hi Daniel, habe Deine Posts leider zu spÃ¤t gesehen, sonst hÃ¤tte ich auf jeden Fall bestÃ¤tigt.

War um 10 Uhr da, hatte allerdings unterhalb der Schule geparkt. Wir mÃ¼ssen uns knapp verpasst haben.  Das nÃ¤chste mal klappt's bestimmt besser ð

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2012)

Oh, das ist wirklich schade. Außer ein paar Mädels auf dem Weg zur Schulturnhalle habe ich niemanden gesehen. War heute auch sehr kurzfristig mit dem Posten, wegen des Wetters. Tut mir Leid, dass du umsonst angereist bist.
Ich war aber nicht ganz alleine unterwegs.


----------



## fight-gravity (11. November 2012)

Lustig - Mädels auf dem Weg zur Turnhalle habe ich auch gesehen. aber kein Problem, bin dann alleine losgefahren. War heute eh schlapp..Hübsche Gegend aber. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## dickerbert (11. November 2012)

fight-gravity schrieb:


> Lustig - Mädels auf dem Weg zur Turnhalle habe ich auch gesehen. (...) War heute eh schlapp..Hübsche Gegend aber.
> 
> Gruß
> Tom


Junge, das ist ne GRUNDSCHULE!! Schäm' dich


----------



## Fubbes (13. November 2012)

Für die langfristige (Familien-) Planung: 
am Sonntag (18.11.) fahre ich nicht, da ich familiären Verpflichtungen fröhne.


----------



## Fubbes (23. November 2012)

Diesen Sonntag findet der Biketreff wieder statt. Jemand dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei.

Würde aber gerne am Brunnen dazu kommen. 10:15 - 10:20 Uhr ?


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2012)

OK, bis später.


----------



## Fubbes (1. Dezember 2012)

Flyingfox kann morgen nicht. [email protected], wie steht es bei dir?
Oder sonst jemand?


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2012)

Diesen Sonntag fällt die Tour erkältungsbedingt aus. Geholt habe ich mir den Mist natürlich am letzten Sonntag, wo akutes Schneetreiben das Gesicht gelähmt hatte.


----------



## Fubbes (15. Dezember 2012)

Nur für's Protokoll: Morgen wieder keine Tour. Bin in Sachen Weihnachtsbaum beschäftigt und flyingfox ist auch nicht am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Wetteraussichten sind mau. Zwar warm aber nass.
Das ist keine Absage, eher eine Ansage, dass ich Radeln würde, aber kurzfristig nach dem Wetter gucken muss.

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (29. Dezember 2012)

Jo denn, Wetteraussichten wieder mal mäßig. Aber ich melde mich mal an für den 30.12.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin um 10 am Start. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Dezember 2012)

Fängt gerade an zu regnen. Dann doch Absage.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2013)

Am 6.1. fällt Radeln noch mal aus, ab 13.1. geht es dann aber wieder regelmäßig weiter.


----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2013)

Mal etwas früher als üblich der Aufruf für den 13.1.
So können auch weniger spontane ihren Sonntag entsprechend planen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2013)

Bei mir klappts morgen nicht.

Der Nikolas wollte eventuell mal mitfahren. Er wird sich aber bestimmt nochmal melden, wenn er rechtzeitig wach und fit ist.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Januar 2013)

Kommt morgen jemand mit? Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir fahren.
Muss aber nicht unbedingt, da parallel bei mir ein Familienprogramm läuft, wo ich auch unterkommen könnte.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2013)

Ich war heute schon mal ne Runde laufen. Das war bei dem eisigen Wind schon nicht gerade spaßig.
Daher werde ich morgen einen Couchtag einlegen


----------



## Fubbes (20. Januar 2013)

Gut, dann sage für heute auch ab. 
Viel Spaß mit der Couch!


----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2013)

In Anbetracht der flächendeckenden Eisplatten auf dem Boden, zieht es mich nicht mit dem Bike nach draußen. 
Absage.

Im Vergleich mit dem letzten "Winter" verläuft dieser Bike-technisch katastrophal. Dafür hat es schon ein paar Mal mit dem Rodel funktioniert.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2013)

Ich werde heute fahren! Bin um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2013)

Moin, ich würde mitfahren.
Aber nach dem Sauwetter der letzten Tage bin ich nur für eine Straßenrunde zu haben. Wenn das in Ordnung ist können wir ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Februar 2013)

Für diesen Sonntag kann ich schon frühzeitig absagen. Ich sitze mit Fieber auf der Couch, also kein Biketreff.
Der letzte Sonntag hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Hoffe, euch ging es besser.

Hellau,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann nicht klagen. Vielleicht lag es an eurer Schlammdurchfahrt auf dem Rückweg nach MüSa...
Allerdings ist das aktuelle Wetter auch nicht gerade verlockend.

Gute Besserung !!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2013)

Morgen gibt es wieder Biketreff. Ich bin weitgehend genesen.
Die Schneeauflage am Salzkopf ist nur noch dünn, so dass es kaum Einschränkungen gibt.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Timo84 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich würde morgen mal mitkommen. Wann und wo?


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön  

10 Uhr oberhalb der Grundschule in Münster-Sarmsheim. 
Ganz genau: Ecke Bürgermeister-Schöck-Straße/Pestalozzistraße.

(Auf der ersten Seite des Threads ist eine Karte verlinkt.)

Es könnte etwas matschig werden.


----------



## Timo84 (16. Februar 2013)

Ok, bis morgen dann.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Februar 2013)

Nochmal offiziell, morgen kein Biketreff, ich bin verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2013)

Morgen geht es weiter, wenn es nicht zu warm is 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Timo84 (2. März 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Fubbes (9. März 2013)

Die Aussichten für morgen sind zwar trübe, aber vielleicht haben wir Glück. Wenn's trocken ist, können wir fahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Timo84 (9. März 2013)

Ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. März 2013)

Dann stehe ich morgen mal früh auf und schaue aufs Wetter

Wenn`s passt, dann wäre ich auch da. Ich geb aber morgen nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (10. März 2013)

Na das sieht ja mal ganz gut aus. Dann mache ich mich doch mal auf die Socken....
Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2013)

Ich bin auch um 10:00 am Start.
@ IvoMaster 
...mit dem Rotwild?


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2013)

Wie letzte Woche verkündet, ist morgen keine Biketreff. Babytaufe.
Am 31.3. bin ich dann wieder am Start, mit Sommerzeit.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (23. März 2013)

Was schreibe ich für einen Blödsinn. Morgen ist ja erst der 24.3. und noch normale Zeit.
Also 10 Uhr wie immer.
Am 31.3. findet eher kein Biketreff statt, ist ja schließlich Ostern.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (23. März 2013)

Moin Fubbes! Ich werde meinem Bike heute neue Speichen und Felgen spendieren, dann dauerts noch etwa eine Woche, bis ich all die anderen Teile ersetzt habe, die es mal wieder nötig hätten. Und dann steht mein Rad auch wieder in Mü-Sa!
Aller Voraussicht nach bin ich in zwei Wochen dann dabei  d


----------



## Timo84 (23. März 2013)

Ich kann morgen nicht. In 2 Wochen dann wieder.


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2013)

Ich bin um 10 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2013)

"Frühlingstour"

Das war sie also, die erste Tour des Frühlings. Ein wahrhaft eisiges Vergnügen bei -30 Grad kaltem Wind und geschlossener Schnee-/Eisdecke am Salzkopf. Gehört sicherlich unter die Top 3 der widrigsten Bikerunden des zu Ende gegangenen Winters. Wenigstens musste niemand mit mir frieren. Ich war alleine 

Am 31.3. ist Ostern, die Woche drauf ist die Frühjahrstour für den MTB-Club-Beinhart (Posting folgt). Die nächste normale Sonntagsrunde ist also frühestens am 14.4.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2013)

Auf geht's'! 
Morgen steht von den Temperaturen die erste Frühlingstour an, die den Namen auch verdient.
Wer kommt mit?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (13. April 2013)

Huhu! Ich bin auch wieder am Start!
10:00 geht's los, stimmt das noch? Treffpunkt bei dir oder an der Schule?


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2013)

Alles richtig. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (19. April 2013)

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder dabei. Ich muss allerdings um 12:00 zurück sein. Kriegen wir das hin? Ansonsten musst du mich rechtzeitig an eine Stelle zurück führen, von der ich allein heim finde ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (20. April 2013)

Wir werden letzteren Vorschlag nehmen müssen, denn 2h wäre schon sehr kurz. Mal schauen, ob überhaupt noch jemand weiteres mit kommt.

Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (21. April 2013)

Oh Mist, was ein Glück hab ich das Thema abonniert. Ich bin grad in Darmstadt auf 'ner Party!  Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich es bis 10:00. Ansonsten warte lieber nicht auf mich. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass ich um 10 Uhr erst aufstehe.


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2013)

Bin heute Abend auf Nicht-Bike-Tour und komme vermutlich erst morgen früh heim. Demnach entfällt Radeln wahrscheinlich. Falls ich doch fahre, poste ich nochmal kurzfristig.

Nächsten Sonntag entfällt es ebenfalls.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (27. April 2013)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich in Dortmund, nächstes WE in Kopenhagen.
Beim WE darauf stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich mal wieder mit fahre!


----------



## Fubbes (10. Mai 2013)

Meine Sonntagsrunden fallen bis auf Weiteres wegen Verletzung des Guides aus. Habe meine Klavikula mit zu vielen Newtonmetern belastet. 
Ich hoffe, dass es im Verlauf des Junis wieder weitergehen kann. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (10. Mai 2013)

Autsch! Ich hoffe doch, dass die Kohlenstoff-Fasern nicht durch eine Titanversion ersetzt wurden?
Dann wünsch' ich dir mal alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich heute ankündigen zu können, dass ich morgen wieder fahre. Es bleibt aber ein kurzes Intermezzo, da ich vermutlich die nächsten 4 Sonntage verhindert bin.
Kommt jemand mit? Bin leider etwas kurzfristig ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (29. Juni 2013)

Hi Fubbes

wie angedroht bin ich Morgen in deinem Windschatten unterwegs.

Aber weh wir fahren am Rhein 

Bis um 10h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (6. Juli 2013)

Fubbes, was macht die Schulter? Drehst du morgen 'ne Runde?


----------



## fliingfox (6. Juli 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Fubbes, was macht die Schulter? Drehst du morgen 'ne Runde?



Ne der wird Morgen nicht können, wenn ich aber weis das Du kommst können wir fahren. Vielleicht ab 9h?

Gruss


----------



## dickerbert (6. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an! Ich hab mich auf 10 Uhr eingestellt. Wie wäre es mit der goldenen Mitte: 9:30 an der Ecke der Grundschule Mü-Sa?


----------



## fliingfox (6. Juli 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an! Ich hab mich auf 10 Uhr eingestellt. Wie wäre es mit der goldenen Mitte: 9:30 an der Ecke der Grundschule Mü-Sa?



Sorry hab grad mitgeteilt bekommen, dass wir um 10h verabredet sind, bedeutet das ich schon um 8h für ne Stunde losfahre. Termine, Termine


----------



## dickerbert (6. Juli 2013)

Puh, 8 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Dann beim nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-Olaf (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

geht da morgen was?

mfg

Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. Juli 2013)

Bei mir erst wieder im August.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2013)

Morgen würden die Sonntags-Bikerunden weiter gehen. 
Ich habe mir heute allerdings  einen Hexenschuss geklemmt und bin nun etwas schwergängig. Ich muss morgen früh also schauen, ob ich trotzdem gut auf's Rad drauf komme.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## fliingfox (18. August 2013)

Moin Daniel

was macht Dein Rücken?

Gruss


----------



## dario88 (18. August 2013)

Kann heute nicht, ab nächsten Sonntag sieht's besser aus!


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2013)

@Fox Wir können es probieren. Anscheinend ist alles besser, als rumsitzen.


----------



## fliingfox (18. August 2013)

Ok mach mich grad fertig, bis gleich


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2013)

Am 25.8. findet der Biketreff statt (wenn es halbwegs trocken ist)!


----------



## fliingfox (24. August 2013)

Leider ohne mich, hab mir ne Halsentzündung eingefangen.
Euch viel Spass hoffentlich dann nächsten Sonntag wieder.
Gruss


----------



## Fubbes (25. August 2013)

Da sich keiner offiziell gemeldet hat, mach ich 'ne private Tour. Werde also nicht zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2013)

Morgen muss ich im 11:30 fertig geduscht zu Hause stehen.
Wenn jemand Lust hat deshalb bereits  um 9 Uhr zu fahren, melde er sich bitte. Ich bin am Start.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (31. August 2013)

bike ist übers wochenende leider beim service


----------



## dickerbert (31. August 2013)

Hmm, ich werde spontan schauen. Wenn ich um 9 vor deiner Tür stehe, fahre ich mit. Ansonsten liege ich noch im Bett


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2013)

dario88 schrieb:


> bike ist übers wochenende leider beim service


Kauf dir mal ein Zweitrad


----------



## dario88 (31. August 2013)

hab eins aber damit fahr ich maximal zur arbeit


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2013)

Wegen der Beinharten Clubmeisterschaften gibt es morgen keine Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## Fubbes (14. September 2013)

Am 15.09. gibt es wieder eine Tour, wenn die Luftfeuchte keine 100% beträgt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (14. September 2013)

Bin dabei. Evtl kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit.


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2013)

Ich mache mich mal startklar.


----------



## dickerbert (15. September 2013)

Ich auch und Niels kommt auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. September 2013)

Morgen steht der nächste Ausflug an. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Timo84 (21. September 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2013)

Für morgen muss ich leider absagen. 
Habe schon die ganze Woche einen Mageninfekt und bin ziemlich platt.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2013)

Morgen früh muss ich erst mal aus dem Fenster schauen. Aber prinzipiell bin ich am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2013)

Das wird nix heute.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, 10 Uhr, wie üblich. Bitte melden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (12. Oktober 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Morgen, 10 Uhr, wie üblich. Bitte melden ...



ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin um 10 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2013)

Nächsten Sonntag (20.11.) bin ich verhindert.


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2013)

Die regelmäßigen Sonntagsrunden finden vorerst bis zum Jahresende nicht mehr statt. Habe ein paar andere Dinge.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2014)

Ein schönes Neues Jahr!

Mein Problem für das neue Jahr ist, dass mein Kurzer im Mai zur Kommunion geht und ich bis dahin Sonntags christlicher verpflichtet bin, als Radeln zu gehen.

Derzeit ist aber Samstagvormittag eine alternative Möglichkeit für mich. Es würde weiterhin von 10:00 bis 12:30 gefahren.
Irgendjemand, der an diesem Tag Zeit und Lust hat?


----------



## Timo84 (7. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues!

Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem Bau unseres Hauses beschäftigt. Werde nicht mehr oft können die nächsten Monate.
Diesen Samstag hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich Zeit.


----------



## fliingfox (7. Januar 2014)

Schönes Neues Ihr Lieben, ich könnte Samstags, nur muss ich um 12:15h zurück sein!? Kriegen wir das hin? Wenn ja dann bin ich ab 25.01. mitfahren


----------



## dario88 (7. Januar 2014)

Hab samstags Vorlesung...


----------



## dickerbert (7. Januar 2014)

Samstags passt mit genauso gut wie Sonntags. Mal so, mal so. Ich werde mich ab und an im Thread anmelden!


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2014)

Super Leute, dann starten wir am 11.01.2013 um 10 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle.

@fliingfox Wenn das bei dir tatsächlich klappt, dann können wir auch 15 Minuten früher starten. Ich bin so auf die 2:30 geeicht, dass es schwierig wird, 15 Min. kürzer zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2014)

@Timo84 Das Wetter sieht verlockend aus 
Was meinst du?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2014)

Das hat sich eingeregnet. Da waren die Organisationsbemühungen zumindest für heute umsonst. 
Ich lass es bleiben. 
Neuer Versuch am 18.1.


----------



## Timo84 (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, muss nicht sein bei dem Wetter. Vllt nächste Woche


----------



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte heute fahren ... morgen geht auch. Aber die Aussichten für heute sind besser.
Wem geht es genauso?


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2014)

Am 25.1. bin ich alleine mit drei Kindern, also kein Radeln.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Januar 2014)

So, für morgen ist wieder schöner Regen gemeldet. Ich vermelde trotzdem mal, dass wir/ich eine Runde fahren können, sofern die Vorhersage Murks ist. Ich muss ja mal meinen neuen Tacho testen


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2014)

Absage. Es regnet bereits und ds Regenrader ist erschreckend.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden. Das mit regelmäßigen Samstagsterminen hat ja nicht geklappt. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass mit den 3 Kiddies eine verlässliche Planung praktisch nicht möglich ist und wenn dann noch das Wetter nicht mit spielt ist's ganz aus.
Ich werde also, solange die Wintersaison noch läuft, einfach hier posten, wenn es bei mir klappt. Entweder kommt dann jemand mit (würde mich freuen) oder ich muss alleine meine Kreise ziehen.

Nächster Termin: morgen, Sonntag, 10:30 bis 13:00 (früher geht bei mir nicht wegen Gottesdienst).
Das Wetter sieht ja mal ganz brauchbar aus.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (22. Februar 2014)

Im März steht bei mir erstmal Umzug, Einrichten, Streichen an. Aber spätestens im April bin ich auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mitfahren.
Wenn du das noch liest, schreib hier einfach nochmal.
Treffpunkt dann 10:50 am Brunnen, wie immer


----------



## Fubbes (23. Februar 2014)

Super. Bis gleich.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Timo84 (6. März 2014)

Am Sonntag hätte ich mal Zeit für eine Runde. Fährt jemand?


----------



## Fubbes (6. März 2014)

10:30 ist Gottesdienst. Vormittags kann ich also nicht.
Geht es bei dir auch Samstag?


----------



## Timo84 (6. März 2014)

Samstags geht bei mir zur Zeit nicht. Da bin ich zuhause am Bau beschäfftigt. 
Sonntags mittags wäre auch ok. Will Sonntag wieder mal ne Runde drehen. Bin im Oktober 
das letzte mal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (13. März 2014)

Am Wochenende passt es bei mir ganz ungewöhnlich zur gewöhnlichen Zeit. Also Sonntag 10 Uhr.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Timo84 (14. März 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Timo84 (14. März 2014)

http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...er-aus-stromberg-leicht-verletzt_13962808.htm


----------



## dickerbert (14. März 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## schnauzer2005 (15. März 2014)

Nach langer Zeit fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## dickerbert (15. März 2014)

Hab leider was verwurschtelt und kann morgen doch nicht. Im April bin ich wieder öfter dabei!


----------



## fliingfox (16. März 2014)

Timo84 schrieb:


> http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...er-aus-stromberg-leicht-verletzt_13962808.htm



Wie krank ist das den?!

Ich bin heute wieder dabei juhu, bis gleich


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2014)

Beim nächsten Mal treffen wir uns an der Nahe:


----------



## Timo84 (17. März 2014)

Wenn du die Bikes stellst


----------



## Fubbes (22. März 2014)

Morgen habe ich etwas weniger Zeit als üblich. 
Start 10:30, bis ca. 12:45.

Wer ist am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2014)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei. Aber du bist ja auch kein Regenfahrer ;-)
Also dann bis voraussichtlich morgen um 10:30!


----------



## Fubbes (23. März 2014)

Dickerbert, immer noch dabei? Dann mache ich mich mal startklar.


----------



## dickerbert (23. März 2014)

Jepp, bin gerade in die Klamotten geschlüpft!


----------



## Fubbes (5. April 2014)

Prinzipiell will ich morgen gerne fahren. Habe aber heute Abend Besuch, der eventuell übernachtet. Ich kann also noch nicht wirklich sagen, ob es morgen um 10 Uhr klappt. Ich muss mich also noch mal kurzfristig melden.


----------



## dickerbert (5. April 2014)

Ich hab heute den Umzug gestemmt und morgen muss ich noch Kisten auspacken. Wird bei mir also nix. Von mir aus kannst du ausschlafen ;-)


----------



## dickerbert (12. April 2014)

Hi Fubbes, fährst du morgen? Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Aber wenn, dann würde es sich ja anbieten, mich dir anzuschließen.


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2014)

Heute ist Gottesdienst. Kein Radeln.
Nächsten Sonntag Ostern, auch kein Radeln.


----------



## Fubbes (26. April 2014)

Morgen (27.04.) wäre ich um 10:30 am Start (vorher Gottesdienst). Die Wetteraussichten sind zwar schlecht, aber was heißt das schon.
Interessierte?


----------



## dickerbert (26. April 2014)

Passt bei mir morgen leider nicht. Nächste Woche werde ich probieren es einzurichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Mai 2014)

Da heute die Donnerstagsrunde ausgefallen ist (nicht wegen des Wetters), bin ich froh, dass es diesen Sonntag mal klappt.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mitfahren, allerdings erst ab Ortseingang, bzw Brunnen.
Treffpunkt 10:20 Uhr?


----------



## Fubbes (24. Mai 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juni 2014)

Morgen findet auch eine Tour statt. Erste Mitfahrer sind gemeldet.

ACHTUNG: STARTZEIT IST 9 UHR

Hab später noch 'ne Familienfeier.

Hier noch jemand mit dabei?

Es geht in die Ecke Salzkopf und Kandrich.


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2014)

Morgen habe ich mal wieder Zeit. Hat jemand Interesse auf eine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (28. Juni 2014)

Bin etwas erkältet. Wenn ich morgen fahre, dann eine Rennradtour bei Tal Total. Kannst aber gerne dein RR rauskramen und mit kommen!


----------



## dickerbert (19. Juli 2014)

Ich drehe morgen mal wieder eine Runde. Allerdings werde ich um 7:30 Uhr starten, um der Mittagshitze zu entgehen. 
Wer mitfahren will, bitte hier melden. Sonst komme ich nicht zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2014)

Ich bin aus der Schweiz zurück und werde morgen auch fahren. Allerdings zur gewohnten Zeit um 10 Uhr.
Es wird nicht mehr so warm wie heute ... im Wald sowieso nicht.


----------



## Pittsberg (19. Juli 2014)

Bin ich schon drin !?
Hallo Daniel wie vereinbart 10.00 Uhr starten. 
Treffpunkt Schule ?
Gruß Joerg


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2014)

Yupp, Ecke Pestolozzistraße/Bürgermeister-Schöck-Straße. Ehemals Pension Hamm, für Ortskundige


----------



## fliingfox (20. Juli 2014)

Moin, moin bin auch dabei, bis gleich.


----------



## SALO (26. Juli 2014)

Fahrt Ihr Sonntag früh wieder?


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juli 2014)

Latürnich! Kannst gerne dazu kommen.
Sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## fliingfox (27. Juli 2014)

Ei guude Morschje  Bis gleich


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ab Weiler mitkommen. Treffpunkt und Zeit wie sonst üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Juli 2014)

Sorry Leute, meine Frau hat Zahnschmerzen. Wir fahren zum Notarzt. 
Ihr solltet das aber auch ohne mich hin bekommen! Habe Schtumpi das auch auf seine Mailbox gesprochen.
Thomas, das Einsammeln am Brunnen sollte ebenfalls funktionieren, habe Fred die Sache erklärt.

Viel Spaß,
   Daniel


----------



## SALO (28. Juli 2014)

Danke, war ein schöner Ausritt


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2014)

So, morgen nächster Biketreff. Wenn es zu einem neuerlichen Ausfall kommt, dann höchstens, weil ich mich auf der Münsterer Kerb verlaufen habe


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2014)

Wie letzten Sonntag...ab Weiler bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie letzten Sonntag...ab Weiler bin ich dabei.


Alles klar.


----------



## dickerbert (8. August 2014)

Diesen Sonntag jemand dabei?


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2014)

@dickerbert Ginge es bei dir auch um 9 Uhr?
Habe vergessen, dass wir eigentlich ab 11:30 eingeladen sind.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (9. August 2014)

Morgen soll es wieder schwül werden. Von daher: Je früher umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2014)

Neuer Sonntag, neue Tour. Sorry, für's späte Posting.


----------



## fliingfox (17. August 2014)

Bin am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2014)

Am 14.09. findet wieder eine Tour statt. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Fubbes (26. September 2014)

Am Sonntag geht der Spaß weiter. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## JenSIE103 (27. September 2014)

10:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2014)

Genau!


----------



## JenSIE103 (28. September 2014)

ich komme mit


----------



## Pittsberg (4. Oktober 2014)

Morgen ?
10.00 Uhr Schule?


----------



## JenSIE103 (4. Oktober 2014)

ohne mich, leider


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin dabei, wenn diese Nachricht nicht zu spät kommt.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2014)

Heute 10:15 an der Schule. Ich bin da.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand für Sonntag am planen ist: am 12.10. kann ich nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2014)

Auch diesen Sonntag klappt es bei mir nicht.
Und nächste Woche ist dann meine offizielle Beinhart-Hersttour, Klick.


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2014)

Nach fast einem Monat eine nächste gemeinsame Sonntagsrunde am 16.11.?


----------



## Fubbes (16. November 2014)

Eine heutige Tour streiche ich mal besser. Dauerregen seit gut 12h sind nicht mein bevorzugtes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (16. November 2014)

Moin,
grds. bin ich künftig mit am Start ... aber mein Rad ist beim Doktor. Daher werde ich heute eine Runde auf der Straße drehen.
Gruß und vielleicht bis nächste Woche ...


----------



## JenSIE103 (22. November 2014)

Morgen könnte es bei mir klappen, ist noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Fubbes (22. November 2014)

Gute Idee, bin aber leider erkältet.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2014)

Morgen will ich wieder starten. Erkältung ist soweit überstanden.


----------



## over_drive (6. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange willst du fahren und wie schnell bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2014)

10 Uhr bis 12:30 Uhr. 
Schnell? Nach unseren Beinhart-Leveln 2 bis 3. Anders ausgedrückt: ca. 35 km, 700 hm. 
Komm einfach mit. Ich habe sehr selten erlebt, dass ich jemanden abhänge.


----------



## dickerbert (6. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht fahre ich ein Stückchen mit. Muss aber um 11 zurück sein und bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob ich fahre. Braucht also nicht auf mich warten. Entweder ich bin pünktlich da oder nicht.


----------



## over_drive (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok ... wir kommen zu zweit ...


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2014)

Wenn's Wetter passt, fahr ich morgen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (20. Dezember 2014)

Wir kommen zu Zweit. Bis morgen!


----------



## Fubbes (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn's nicht regnet, bin ich morgen am Start! Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## over_drive (10. Januar 2015)

Ohne Regen bin in dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Februar 2015)

So, Sonntag mal keine Termine, Erkältungen oder sonstige Hindernisse (die könnten allerdings weiter oben im Wald in Form weißen Wassers auftauchen). Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## over_drive (7. Februar 2015)

Moin, 
ich ware grundsätzlich mit am Start ... hier oben liegt Schnee und man muss den Luftdruck recht stark absenken oder mit Spikes fahren. Komme vermutlich mit Rad rüber.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir das schon mal angucken, habe noch nicht viel Schnee gesehen in den letzten Wochen. Meine letzte Radltour war unsere 
Wenn's nicht gut geht, dann bleiben wir im Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (7. Februar 2015)

Letzte Woche kam man den Salz Kopf sehr gut hoch und auch ganz passabel wieder herunter. Hat Spaß gemacht!
Ob ich morgen dabei bin, schaue ich mal. Aber vermutlich wird's  nix.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre auch morgen wieder. Jemand dabei?


----------



## over_drive (14. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei ... und versuche dieses Mal pünktlicher zu sein


----------



## Pittsberg (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen wär ich um 10.00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2015)

Bin leider erkältet seit der letzten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Fubbes (7. März 2015)

Morgen fahre ich. Hoffentlich isses nicht so matschig. Habe meine Radl geputzt und gewartet 
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## over_drive (7. März 2015)

Yes Sir.


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2015)

Ankündigung für morgen!
10 bis 12:30, wie immer.


----------



## JenSIE103 (14. März 2015)

kann wieder mal nicht, muß lernen 
 :-(


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2015)

Bis Ostern sehe ich keine Sonntagstermine bei mir. Das heißt, ich fahre nun sehr regelmäßig. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja an einem der nächsten Wochenenden bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (14. März 2015)

Wenn es von oben halbwegs trocken ist, fahre ich mit.


----------



## over_drive (15. März 2015)

Schneeregen bei mir ... ab 14 Uhr soll es besser sein. 
Falls ich los fahre, gebe ich Bescheid!


----------



## Fubbes (15. März 2015)

Lass mal, das ist mir auch gerade zu eklig. Absage!


----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2015)

Nächster Versuch: 22.03. 10 Uhr


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2015)

Heute schon die Ankündigung für den 29.03.


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2015)

Ostersonntag ist keine Tour. Aber am Montag können wir fahren. Gerne auch eine halbe Stunde früher.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2015)

Morgen fahre ich nicht (falls jemand darauf wartet).


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2015)

Am 26.4. bin ich am Start, wenn's Wetter passt.


----------



## Timo84 (25. April 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (26. April 2015)

Komme auch


----------



## Fubbes (1. Mai 2015)

Auch diesen Sonntag gibt es eine Tour, wenn's Wetter passt.
Ich kann allerdings schon mal ankündigen, dass ich die nächsten beiden Sonntage verhindert bin.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Timo84 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich bin raus heute. Musste heute Nacht arbeiten


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2015)

Beim aktuellen Wasserstand und den Aussichten bin ich dann auch raus.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2015)

Ich kann es kaum glauben. Morgen habe ich mal wieder Gelegenheit für ein Sonntagstürchen!
Mag hier jemand Nettes mit kommen?

Daniel


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich nett genug bin, schließe ich mich dem an...

10 Uhr Schule Sarmsheim ? 2,5 Std ? Ich muß um 13 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt sein damit ich pünktlich Zuhause bin...

Oder gibt es einen anderen Startpunkt ? Oder andere Uhrzeit ? Bin da flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche bis 23 Uhr Heute ein Feedback weil ich Morgen um 7 aufstehen muß um um 10 dort zu sein, umsonst früh aufstehen ist doof.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2015)

Fietbäck? Wozu? Habe doch geschrieben, dass ich fahre 
Ich könnte dir im Anschluss meinen Tacho einfach mitgeben, und hole ihn dann frisch geimpft wieder bei dir ab.

Hier ist der Treffpunkt:


----------



## over_drive (6. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche es ...  wenn ich 5 nach 10 nicht da bin schlafe ich wohl noch ...


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2015)

@over_drive So lange schlafen kannst du doch gar nicht.

Ich war übrigens Donnerstag Abend um 21:30 noch mal mit dem Rad auf dem Salzkopf. Ohje, da ist noch einiges Training erforderlich in den nächsten 5 Wochen bis zur Alpentour.


----------



## filiale (7. Juni 2015)

gut, dann bis nachher...


----------



## filiale (7. Juni 2015)

die speiche  sagt: thanks for guiding...


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juni 2015)

Mal etwas außer der Reihe. 

Da ich Trainingsrückstand aufholen muss, will ich am Mittwoch ab 18 Uhr mal eine Abendrunde machen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand interessiert, mit zu fahren.


----------



## Timo84 (8. Juni 2015)

Wäre ich dabei


----------



## JenSIE103 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JenSIE103 (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich bis 5 nach nicht da bin schaffe ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen fahre ich auch wieder. Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab Zeit! Und ich nehme den Crosser, damit du mir nicht davon fährst.
Dann bis morgen um 10.


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2015)

Meister, hat das jetzt geklappt mit dem Tacho ? Rückmeldung ... ?

Wir fahren Morgen Richtung Stromberg und Soonwald auf der Strecke die wir letzten Sonntag gefahren sind...eventuell trifft man sich...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2015)

So, mal rechtzeitig aus dem Bett gefallen.
Ich würde also mitfahren.
Sammelt ihr mich am Brunnen bzw. Ortseingang ein? 10:20.
Oder habt ihr eine bestimmte Route vor?


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2015)

Brunnen ist OK.


----------



## Pittsberg (21. Juni 2015)

Kommt jemand Morgen mit auf die strecke?
 10:00 Uhr Feuerwehr Muesa.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juni 2015)

Ich war nicht anwesend. Bin mit dem Sohnmann gestern und heute von der Nahequelle bis zur Mündung (bzw. nach Hause) geradelt.
Ergebnis: 130 km/1150 hm und eine Nacht in der Jugendherberge von Idar-Oberstein.

Nächsten Sonntag ist Zelten, also auch kein Radeln.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2015)

Am 26.7. fahre ich mal wieder. Ist jemand im Lande und mag mit kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (24. Juli 2015)

Ich müsste Zeit haben! Diesmal wieder mit dem MTB.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2015)

Hast ja jetzt Hm gesammelt und dicke Oberschenkel, da komme ich mal vorbei. 10 Uhr Schule ?


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2015)

@filiale Bin gestern nach Mainz geradelt. Das ist derzeit wie mit eingebautem Motor 

Ja, 10 Uhr oberhalb der Schule.


----------



## dickerbert (25. Juli 2015)

Wart mal ab, ich bin dann die eingebaute Bremse


----------



## filiale (25. Juli 2015)

Ich muß leider absagen.bin früher zurück vom fest. magenproblem.muß mal schauen wie es mir morgen geht.


----------



## filiale (26. Juli 2015)

Nicht wirklich besser geworden.ev. ne mini runde heute abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (1. August 2015)

Sonntag hab ich Zeit!


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2015)

Alles klar. Dann nichts wie los!


----------



## dickerbert (1. August 2015)

Aber mit der schnellen Runde zum Opel müssen wir noch warten. Der Crosser kriegt im Rahmen einer Schönheits-OP rote Außenhüllen und hat daher zurzeit keine Schaltung.


----------



## filiale (1. August 2015)

Schalten wird eh überbewertet


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2015)

Bin seit letztem Wochenende zwar etwas erkältet, wollte morgen aber trotzdem fahren.
Bei Interesse können wir eine Straßenrunde über Gräfenbacher Hütte und Opelwiese machen.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (8. August 2015)

Morgen passt mir leider nicht. Nächstes mal wieder!


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2015)

Bei dem Wetter kann ich eh nicht lang schlafen, ich wäre dabei.
Straßenrunde ist auch ok, muss nur fix sein. Dann komme ich mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2015)

Okay, dann machen wir das jetzt fix. Ich nehme auch das Hardtail.
Kann sein, dass ich mich um 5 min verspäte.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2015)

Ok, bin um 10:00 in MüSa.


----------



## IvinoI (27. August 2015)

Hi zusammen, welche Strecken fahrt ihr immer so? Würde mich ggf. Auch mal anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. August 2015)

Binger Wald und Nahehinterland. Trails gibt es da nur vereinzelt. Die Strecke variiert auch jede Woche.
Daten: 2,5 Stunden, ca. 700 hm.

Diesen Sonntag fahre ich allerdings nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes Lust.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## IvinoI (27. August 2015)

Hi Fubbes, danke für das schnelle Feedback
Werde den Thread hier verfolgen und würde mich freuen wenn ich mal mitfahren könnte. Schaue mir auch gleich mal die HP von Eurem MTB-Club an.

Gruß Roger


----------



## JenSIE103 (4. September 2015)

Hi Daniel,
fährst Du am Sonntag?

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2015)

Hi Jens,

ich kann es mal einplanen. 
Da ich aber nachts erst spät heim komme (Schwester feiert die 40), betrachte die Zusage nicht als 100%ig. An Kerb hatte ich allerdings schon mal gezeigt, was möglich ist, trotz gefeiere. Mein Gesundheit fand's allerdings weniger spaßig 

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## IvinoI (4. September 2015)

Würde mich als Neuling da auch mal anschließen --> Neuling hier im Forum! Irgendwie ist es schwer ein paar Biker für schöne Runden zu finden  In BK gibt es anscheinend auch noch das Sommerloch


----------



## over_drive (5. September 2015)

Nabend,
weiß noch nicht, ob es klappt ... sagt mal Bescheid, ob es bei euch morgen um 10 fix ist.


----------



## JenSIE103 (6. September 2015)

Moin,
Absage wegen Kopfkrippe :-(
Geht nicht heute.


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2015)

Ich bin zwar müde, aber startklar. Bis später.


----------



## over_drive (6. September 2015)

Ok, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IvinoI (6. September 2015)

Wann , wo?


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2015)

Schau mal auf der ersten Seite des Threads.
10 Uhr. Oberhalb der Schule in Mü-Sa.


----------



## IvinoI (6. September 2015)

Fuck, sorry das Pack ich net....schade, dann fahrt ohne mich


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2015)

Ja, schade. Es geht aber immer um 10 Uhr los.


----------



## IvinoI (9. September 2015)

Nabend zusammen, 

ich wäre am kommenden Sonntag bei einer Tour dann mit dabei ggf. auch noch ein Kumpel.

Gruß Roger


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2015)

Ich sage mal wieder ja, obwohl ich Abends zuvor auf einer Hochzeit bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. September 2015)

Fubbes, Dein Leben besteht ja nur noch aus Party


----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2015)

Die 6 Tage dazwischen sind alles andere als Party. Da bleibt also nicht viel hängen.


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2015)

Ich bin startklar.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## IvinoI (13. September 2015)

Bin heut auch dabei....mal gespannt auf die Tour. Bis gleich


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2015)

Nächste Runde am 20.09., je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## filiale (19. September 2015)

Mal schauen was meine beine machen.hab muskelkater vom gestrigen training


----------



## filiale (19. September 2015)

Bin Morgen unterwegs die Apfelbachtal Runde zum Donnersberg abzuklappern. Komme daher nicht bei Dir mit.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Bin Morgen unterwegs die Apfelbachtal Runde zum Donnersberg abzuklappern. Komme daher nicht bei Dir mit.


 
Appebachtal ist ein Traum mit dem Renner. War Ende der 80er meine Lieblingstrainingsrunde (Saulheim-DoBerg-Saulheim). Aber kann man da auch biken? Dirket am DoBerg ists natürlich genial, aber davor?


----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2015)

Sonntag nächste Bike-Runde!


----------



## filiale (25. September 2015)

War ne kurze 100km Asphaltrunde mit dem MTB...Appelbachtal heißt es korrekterweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2015)

@filiale Wie sieht denn eine lange 100 km MTB-Runde aus?


----------



## fliingfox (27. September 2015)

Kuckuck, darf ich noch oder muss ich zu Hause bleiben


----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2015)

Du musst mit fahren


----------



## IvinoI (27. September 2015)

Bin heute nicht dabei


----------



## Fubbes (3. Oktober 2015)

Morgen die nächste Tour


----------



## Timo84 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit


----------



## over_drive (3. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich erst morgen früh entscheiden ...  ob das leichte kratzen um Hals schlimmer geworden ist


----------



## over_drive (4. Oktober 2015)

Hm ... Hals ok, aber dafür ist der Himmel inkontinent  ... Meinungen?


----------



## Timo84 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ist mir zu nass. Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (4. Oktober 2015)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Ist mir zu nass. Bin raus


Schließen mich meinem Vorredner an


----------



## Fubbes (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre.


----------



## over_drive (4. Oktober 2015)

Respekt  ... ich verschiebe meine Tour auf heute nachmittag


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2015)

Diesen Sonntag muss ich schon um 9 Uhr starten. Tourende ist dann um 11:30. 
Ist trotzdem jemand dabei?


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2015)

ich bin nicht dabei...


----------



## over_drive (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Nachtreffen vom Alpencross-Team und es fahren z.T. auch unsere Frauen mit ... daher auch diese Woche nicht.

Aber, ich habe die letzten beiden Otkoberwochen frei (Herbstferien) und wollte ggf. spontan mit Alex den Soonwaldsteig fahren. Plan ist es, früh morgens von Bingen mit der Bahn zu starten und dann in Kirn auf die Strecke zu gehen .... allerdings nicht an diesen Tagen: http://www.soonwaldsteig.de/upload/Sperrung_Jagd_2015_4211.pdf

Hat noch emand Interesse? Für diejenigen, die die Strecke nicht kennen: ca. 85 - 90 km und knapp 2000 hm ... Tempo wird eher "moderat" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre 18 oder 25.10 ?


----------



## over_drive (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe Urlaub, als grds. ab dem 17.10. bis 01.11. ... auch unter der Woche, nur halt nicht am 20.10. wegen Jagd.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Oktober 2015)

Am 18.10. fahre ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Am 25. Ist dagegen die offizielle Herbsttour der Beinhalten, die ich guide.
Am 1.11. fällt die Sache wegen Allerheiligen erneut aus.


----------



## Timo84 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme um 9Uhr morgen mit


----------



## dickerbert (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme auch um 9 vorbei. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich do ganze Tour mit fahre. Bis gleich.


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Dinge haben sich geändert. Ich kann am 18.10. wahrscheinlich doch fahren


----------



## over_drive (15. Oktober 2015)

Ok ... bin dabei


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2015)

Ok, bei mir geht es klar. Um 10 Uhr natürlich wieder.


----------



## JenSIE103 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Timo84 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich  komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliingfox (25. Oktober 2015)

Wie siehts heut Morgen aus?


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die beinhalte Herbsttour. Bin also heute in Mü-Sa nicht dabei.
Nächsten Sonntag ebenfalls nicht, da ist Allerheiligen.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2015)

Nach den Absagen der letzten beiden Wochen, geht es morgen endlich wieder weiter, um 10 Uhr.

Bei dem Wetter stauben auch die Räder nicht mehr so ein


----------



## Timo84 (8. November 2015)

Ich komme mit. 
Bis gleich dann


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2015)

Ich würde auch auch mal wieder mitkommen.
Treffpunkt Brunnen 10:20 ok?


----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2015)

Brunnen ist okay.


----------



## Fubbes (13. November 2015)

Diesen Sonntag werde ich nicht fahren. Bin leider krank.


----------



## Timo84 (14. November 2015)

Gute Besserung.

Hat jemand trotzdem Lust eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## over_drive (15. November 2015)

Bei mir klappt es leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2015)

Ich fahre auch morgen nicht, bin leider verhindert.
Bei dem Wetter vielleicht zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Fubbes (22. November 2015)

Nächsten Sonntag sollte übrigens alles wieder seinen gewohnten Weg gehen.
Bis dahin ein wenig Lektüre:
http://alpen-biken.de/alpentour2015/index.html

Das ist mein Radltourbericht 2015. Aus dem Susa-Tal (Nähe Turin) ans Mittelmeer nach Finale Ligure.

Bis denne,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2015)

Wie angekündigt. Sonntag geht es weiter mit dem Radeln. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Fubbes (29. November 2015)

Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen. Mein Magen hat sich über Nacht verdreht.
Aber es hatte sich sowieso noch niemand angemeldet.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (5. Dezember 2015)

Mal zur Info. Der einzige Sonntag im Dezember, an dem ich noch Radeln kann, ist der 13.12.
Ich schaue aber mal, ob es nicht nach Weihnachten auch mal an einem anderen Tag geht.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (12. Dezember 2015)

Eine Erkältung bremst mich wieder aus. Damit sind die Sonntagstermine für dieses Jahr zu Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Dezember 2015)

Hat nächste Woche jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Vormittagsrunde? Kann auch eine Aspahltrunde sein, wenn's im Wald zu matschig ist.
Vorschläge: 29. oder 30.12.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (25. Dezember 2015)

Es hat sich nun der 30.12. ergeben. Also, 30.12., 10 Uhr, üblicher Treffpunkt. 
Eine mögliches Ziel könnte der Schanzerkopf sein. Dann sind wir erst um 13 Uhr zurück, also 30 Minuten länger.

Weiterhin frohe Weihnachten!

   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (1. Januar 2016)

Am 3.1. wieder normale Sonntagsrunde. 

Frohes Neues,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (2. Januar 2016)

In Anbetracht der Wetteraussichten gibt es morgen erneut eine Asphaltrunde, falls es nicht regnet.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre. Bin um 10 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2016)

Sonntag nächste Bikerunde. Wenn's gefriert, kann es sogar mal in den Wald gehen. Sonst wird es eher wieder eine Asphaltrunde.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2016)

Am 24.1. folgt die nächste Tour.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## over_drive (22. Januar 2016)

Straße oder Wald?  
Gruß Arndt


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2016)

Das müssen wir kurzfristig entscheiden, hängt vom Wetter ab. Tendenziell eher Wald. Was möchtest du machen?


----------



## over_drive (22. Januar 2016)

Tendenz finde ich gut, da ich nur im Wald fahren kann/will, da ich die Spikes drauf habe ... mein Straßenrad ist kaputt (Rahmenbruch) und die Nachfolgerin steht noch warm und trocken beim Händler.
Allerdings ist es hier oben wirklich recht glatt/vereist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Januar 2016)

Ich bin nun gar nicht mehr dafür, im Wald zu fahren. Das gibt übelste Matschepampe.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Januar 2016)

Prinzipiell würde ich morgen die nächste Runde fahren. Die Wetteraussichten sind allerdings schlecht. Also mal bis morgen früh warten.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2016)

Am 7.2. fahre ich nicht. 
(Nicht, dass gerade an dem Tag jemand mit fahren möchte.)


----------



## Fubbes (11. Februar 2016)

Am 14.2. gibt es wieder eine Tour. Wenn es nicht extrem eklig ist, geht es in den Wald.


----------



## JenSIE103 (13. Februar 2016)

Sieht nach einer Schlammschlacht aus.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Februar 2016)

OK, sieht nach Asphaltrunde aus. Ich nehme das Hardtail. Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2016)

Wo soll es denn lang gehen?
Wer ist denn noch dabei?


----------



## Fubbes (14. Februar 2016)

100 % Zusage habe ich keine. Strecke wird entweder Richtung Schanzerkopf oder wieder Dichtelbach. Hast du einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2016)

Auch am 21.2. gibt es eine Tour. Wenn es morgen nicht den ganzen Tag regnet, klappt's vielleicht diesesmal mit einer waldigen Runde.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (20. Februar 2016)

Nach dem letzten Mal habe ich etwas Angst ... da es hier den ganzen Tag regent, wohl eher Straße?


----------



## Fubbes (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch etwas Angst ... dass es nicht mehr aufhört mit Regnen. Also Straße oder gar nicht. Das ist ein Winter ...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2016)

Ich schau mir das morgen früh mal an.
Melde mich nochmal, falls ich mitfahre.


----------



## over_drive (20. Februar 2016)

Wenn es nicht regnet, werde ich fahren. Kannst ja morgen noch mal Bescheid geben ... Treffen am "Autobahnkreisel"?


----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2016)

OK, Straßenrunde über Schöneberg und Opelwiese in Richtung Schanzerkopf. Overdrive, treffen am Autobahnkreisel um 10:25. Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2016)

Komme auch mit.
Meint ihr den Autobahnkreisel in Waldlaubersheim am McDonald's?
Dann bin ich auch dort um 10:25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2016)

Yupp. Genau dort. Manchmal steht da auch ein Blumenverkäufer.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich wäre ich das Wochenende verhindert, aber bei den guten Wetteraussichten kann das Radeln nicht einfach ausfallen.
Deshalb habe ich nun einen Alternativtermin: Samstag, 27.02., 10 Uhr, BINGER WALD!
Vielleicht passt das ja bei jemandem. Sonntag fällt die Tour jedenfalls aus.


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2016)

Habe mich bei der Tour am letzten Wochenende leider erkältet. Deshalb morgen kein Ausritt bei mir.


----------



## JenSIE103 (5. März 2016)

Ausgerechnet beim schönen Wetter erkältet :-(  Gute Besserung. 
Ich könnte morgen sowieso nicht, bin am Freitag nach der Arbeit so gewaschen worden... die Schuhe sind immer noch nass ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2016)

Das Wetter war tückisch. Es sah sommerlich aus, war es aber nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (12. März 2016)

Bin immer noch nicht in Ordnung und kann morgen nicht fahren.


----------



## over_drive (12. März 2016)

Dann mal gute Besserung ... ich fahre morgen mit einem Koll. eine "Einführungsrunde" im Binger Wald.


----------



## Fubbes (18. März 2016)

Meine Erkältung schwächelt ein bisschen. Es besteht also die Möglichkeit, dass ich Sonntag aufs Rad muss. 
Vom Tempo vermutlich dann etwas gemäßigter.


----------



## over_drive (18. März 2016)

Klingt gut ... ich versuche rüber zu kommen ... melde mich morgen Abend noch mal


----------



## Fubbes (19. März 2016)

Es bleibt dabei. Ich fahre morgen!

Am Ostersonntag dagegen wieder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (19. März 2016)

ok ... bis morgen


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2016)

Morgen geht es weiter. Vielleicht die erste Frühlingstour?
Jemand dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## over_drive (9. April 2016)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## Fubbes (9. April 2016)

Äh, morgen ist doch die Beinhart-Tour. Du machst Besenwagen, wobei sich eh nicht viele angemeldet haben.


----------



## Fubbes (29. April 2016)

Am 1. Mai werde ich die nächste Tour machen. Kann aber sein, dass es eine halbe Stunde früher los geht, da wir zum Mittagessen Besuch bekommen. Ich melde mich noch mal.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2016)

Also, ich starte um 9 Uhr, wenn's Wetter besser ist als die derzeitigen Aussichten.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Mai 2016)

Nächste Tour wieder ganz normal, Pfingstsonntag, 10 Uhr.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## over_drive (14. Mai 2016)

Wenn es zumindest von oben trocken ist, komme ich rüber.

Gruß Arndt


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2016)

Wir können uns wieder in Waldlaubersheim treffen, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## over_drive (14. Mai 2016)

Wir kommen rüber ... muss mich bewegen!


----------



## Fat_Josie (17. Mai 2016)

DAnke, war eine schöne Tour!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2016)

Am 29.5. die nächste Tour. Wer ist dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fat_Josie (27. Mai 2016)

Bin leider beim Camping im Legoland.


----------



## JenSIE103 (29. Mai 2016)

kann doch nicht :-(


----------



## over_drive (4. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JenSIE103 (4. Juni 2016)

Fällt aus wenn ich richtig informiert bin


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juni 2016)

Na, zumindest ich war verhindert. Aber es hat ja auch schon mal ohne mich funktioniert 

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich dann beim Zelten.


----------



## Fubbes (15. Juni 2016)

Da ich auch die nächsten beiden Sonntage verhindert bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob Samstag Vormittag jemand fahren möchte?


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2016)

Habe wegen des Wetters ein bisschen umgeplant. Starte dann doch am Sonntag, allerdings um 9 Uhr. 'N Bekannter zeigt uns die Gegend um Niederheimbach bis Bacharach. Zurück sein wollte ich 11:30, spätestens um 12 Uhr. Ein paar Münzen können nicht schaden, falls der Zug zu Hilfe genommen werden muss.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (1. Juli 2016)

Wegen Familienprogramm am Sonntag, will ich gerne morgen fahren. Wie üblich von 10:00 bis 12:30.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## over_drive (1. Juli 2016)

Schaffe ich leider nicht ... haben Handwerker im Haus. Sonntag hätte "vielleicht" geklappt. 
Der 11. sieht im Moment bei mir sehr gut aus ... .
Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2016)

Sonntag ganz normale Tour im Binger Wald. Jemand dabei?

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2016)

Die Sommerferien bremsen die Fahrten zwar ein wenig aus, aber am 14.8. bin ich am Start.
Jemand im Lande?


----------



## Specialexed (11. August 2016)

Wo und Wann wird denn gestartet?


----------



## Fubbes (12. August 2016)

Das steht im allerersten Beitrag und das gilt immer noch: 10 Uhr oberhalb der Grundschule von Münster-Sarmsheim.
Fahrzeit: 2,5h mit ca. 700 hm.

(Es könnte bei mir auch 5 Minuten später werden, da ich um 9 Uhr noch zum Gottesdienst wollte.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialexed (12. August 2016)

Das hört sich doch gut an.
Wenn nix gravierendes dazwischen kommt( ich z.b. bei meiner morgigen Tour saudoof hinfalle), 
bin ich um 10:05 an der Grundschule in MüSa.


----------



## Specialexed (14. August 2016)

War ne super Runde, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## klaus_christ (20. August 2016)

Hi Daniel, 
fährst Du morgen, also am 21.8.16? 
Wollte gerne mitkommen. 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2016)

Für diesen Sonntag steht wahrscheinlich die Fortsetzung der Rheinburgenwegtour auf dem Programm, die wir das letzte mal in Bacharach beendet haben. Ich warte aber noch auf die Antwort von unserem Guide 
Das wäre dann eine kurze Zuganfahrt von Bingen nach Bacharach, und auch zurück Zug. Damit wir um 12:30 wieder zu Hause sind, muss der Start in Mü-Sa um 9:00 erfolgen. 
Ich melde mich später noch mal, wenn ich genaues weiß.


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2016)

Die Sache steht. Guide hat zugesagt. Also: 9 Uhr pünktlich am üblichen Treffpunkt. Zug fährt 9:16.
Habe erfahren, dass neben Bahn auch Fähre auf dem Programm steht, also etwas Geld einstecken.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## klaus_christ (20. August 2016)

Klasse, bin dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (25. August 2016)

Am 28.8. findet keine Tour statt.


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2016)

Morgen geht es weiter! Kein Zug, ganz einfach Binger Wald und Umgebung. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2016)

Sonntag die nächste Runde. Hoffentlich fällt diese nicht dem Regen zum Opfer.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. September 2016)

was für ein Regen ?


----------



## over_drive (9. September 2016)

Jepp, ich würde es mal wieder versuchen  ...


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2016)

Und wieder eine Woche um.
Kommt am 18.9. jemand mit auf Tour?


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2016)

Wetterbedingte Absage.


----------



## over_drive (1. Oktober 2016)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2016)

Gut dass du schreibst, ich bin etwas nachlässig.
Morgen steht bei mir ein anderer Termin an. Also kein Biketreff.
Und auch die nächsten 3 Sonntage geht es leider nicht, wobei am 23.10. Beinharte Herbsttour ist (wenn ich einen privaten Termin verschieben kann).
Bin seit der Alpentour nur 1x Radeln gewesen. Immer, wenn ich fahren wollte, hat's geregnet, und das kann man kaum glauben, wenn man an den trockenen September zurückdenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2016)

So, die lange Auszeit ist vorbei. Ab 30.10. stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung.
Also, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## dickerbert (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## over_drive (29. Oktober 2016)

Komme auch, wenn mir mein Rücken keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. bringe eventuell einen Kumpel mit.


----------



## O-Town (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin bisher zwar nur alleine im Binger Wald gefahren, lese allerdings schon eine zeit lang mit. 
Da wollte ich mal fragen ob morgen zufällig jemand unterwegs ist.

LG


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin anderweitig verplant. Zweimal Radeln in einer Woche bekomme ich generell schwer im Familienkalender unter. Aber warum kommst du nicht mal am Sonntag dazu?


----------



## O-Town (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen such sonntags mal mit zu fahren, ich habe immer nur jeden 2. Sonntag Zeit und von daher hatte es sich leider noch nicht ergeben.


----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2016)

Sonntag, 06.11., nächste Tour.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## dickerbert (4. November 2016)

Diese Woche leider nicht.


----------



## O-Town (4. November 2016)

Diese Woche kann ich leider auch nicht und nächsten Sonntag bin ich mit den trailexperts in Kreuznach


----------



## over_drive (4. November 2016)

Ich  kann leider auch nicht vormittags ... Habe einen Familientermin in Bingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialexed (5. November 2016)

Eine schnelle Runde ist genau das Richtige bei dem Sauwetter.
Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2016)

Wer hat etwas von schnell gesagt?


----------



## Specialexed (5. November 2016)

...meine nur,dass ich bei dem nassen Wetter keine Tagestouren o.ä. machen will,sondern raus,radeln,rein.


----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2016)

Ah, ok. Aber morgen wird es gar nicht nass


----------



## Specialexed (5. November 2016)

Das heisst wir fahren eine langsame Runde im trockenen?
...ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Matt_Pi (11. November 2016)

Guten Morgen!
Gibt es diese Woche eine Sonntagsrunde?
Und ganz wichtig:
Nehmt Ihr auch Anfänger mit? Mein Fahrrad kam erst diese Woche, und ich bin noch nicht viel damit gefahren


----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2016)

Bin aktuell leicht erkältet, kann das also noch nicht definitiv sagen.
Anfänger im technschen Sinne sind kein Problem. Wenn du aber generell erst mit dem Radeln beginnst und kein bisschen Kondition hast, passt das eher nicht. Du solltest in der Lage sein etwa 700 hm und 30 km zu fahren.


----------



## Matt_Pi (11. November 2016)

hmmm 30km...Habe ich am Stück noch nicht gemacht, müsste ich probieren.
Ich wohne in Weiler, hast Du zufällig eine Route (komoot?) die ich zum trainieren hernehmen kann?
Bisher war ich im Binger Wald (Waldalgesheim-Weiler-Bingerbrück) unterwegs...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2016)

Du kannst mal hier schauen und nach Sonntagsrunde oder Binger-Wald-Runde suchen (die Beinhart-Touren sind nicht hilfreich, die sind länger):
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.fubbes.html

Hier sind auch noch welche:
https://www.bikemap.net/de/user/Fubbes/routes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt_Pi (11. November 2016)

Vielen Dank Fubbes!
Ich werde, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist, die Touren mal versuchen. Wenn ich die Kondotion habe, dann würde ich mich freuen mitfahren zu können. In der Gruppe macht es dann doch mehr Spaß...


----------



## Fubbes (12. November 2016)

Meine Erkältung ist zurückhaltend. Am 13.11. fahre ich. Wer kommt denn mit?


----------



## over_drive (12. November 2016)

Nabend,
beim Optimierungsversuch habe ich meine Sattelstütze verschlimmbessert ... kommt nicht mehr raus ... daher bin ich leider auch raus ...


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2016)

@Matt_Pi  Hier die Tour von Sonntag für dein Training:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.154797.html

Ca. 850 hm, 35 km.


----------



## Fubbes (18. November 2016)

Am 20.11. fahre ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2016)

Diesen Sonntag ist alles wieder gut. 
Wer ist denn dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2016)

Tour von heute:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.154919.html

750 hm, 35 km


----------



## Fubbes (3. Dezember 2016)

Morgen die nächste Runde.
Wer ist denn dabei?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute gab es die Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.154973.html

770 hm, 27 km


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2016)

Am 11.12. keine Tour (Familieneinsatz)
Am 18.12. ebenfalls nicht (Weihnachtsbaumkaufen)
Am 25.12. sicher auch nicht. Vielleicht werde ich noch einen Alternativtermin vorschlagen.
Am 1.1. auch nicht (Geburtstag)

Wenig Sport ist auf jedenfall eine gute Basis für das weihnachtliche Festessen


----------



## Fubbes (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich wollte morgen (30.12.) eine Runde drehen. Wie üblich um 10 Uhr, 2,5 h.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, mit zu fahren?
Ich bin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, es wird also eher Asphalt, Forststraßenlastig. Vielleicht mal zur Opelwiese ...


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2017)

Am 8.1. die nächste Tour. 
Jemand dabei?


----------



## O-Town (5. Januar 2017)

Hi. Ich bin zwar mim wetter ein bisschen skeptisch aber würde gern mal mitfahren. Hab das letzte Jahr ja oft genug keine zeit gehabt.

Lg


----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2017)

Wenn es über Nacht kein Glatteis gibt, gibt es eine gemütliche Runde zum Salzkopf, soweit der Untergrund es zulässt.


----------



## O-Town (7. Januar 2017)

Ist 10 Uhr an der schule in MüSa noch aktuell wenn du fährst


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2017)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O-Town (8. Januar 2017)

Super. Dann bis nachher. Wetter passt ja wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue.
Lg


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2017)

Tour von heute:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.155228.html

Da ich keinen Tacho hatte, muss ich dem GPS-Track vertrauen: 630 hm, 27 km


----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2017)

Morgen keine Tour.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Januar 2017)

Da die Biketreffs aktuell etwas unregelmäßig sind, schon mal frühzeitig der Hinweis, dass am 29.1. eine Tour stattfindet.
Wenn es bis dahin keinen Schneematsch gibt, geht es in den Binger Wald. Die Wanderer haben die Wege prima präpariert, also fest getreten. Ich warne aber vor Eisplatten!


----------



## Fubbes (29. Januar 2017)

Tour von heute, hart erkämpft:
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.155462.html

Bei den eisigen Bodenverhältnissen über 900 hm war eine ganz schöne Hausnummer und so eigentlich nicht geplant.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2017)

Diesen Sonntag Asphaltrunde. Im Wald ist nichts zu holen, bei dem Schlampes.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2017)

Eventuell komme ich morgen mit.
Melde mich vorher nochmal.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Februar 2017)

Bist du zum Schlechtwetterfahrer geworden? 
Ich gebe ebenfalls vorher bescheid, ob ich fahre, Die Aussichten sind nämlich nicht gut.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2017)

Bis zur Mittagszeit soll es trocken bleiben, könnte sich also gerade so ausgehen.
Ich bin im Moment froh, überhaupt mal auf dem Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2017)

Ich würde fahren.
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Fubbes (5. Februar 2017)

Tour von heute:
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.155541.html

@[email protected] Danke für die Nachricht, habe sie im Anschluss zu Hause gelesen


----------



## Fubbes (9. Februar 2017)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2017)

Am 19.02. eine normale Runde im Wald. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## klaus_christ (18. Februar 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2017)

Aha, wird ja mal wieder Zeit, Klaus 
Wie schon per Mail kommuniziert, hoffe ich, dass das auch ohne mich gut funktioniert.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_christ (18. Februar 2017)

Kriegen wir hin, schade, das Du nicht mitkommen kannst. Viele grüße Klaus


----------



## Fubbes (23. Februar 2017)

Diesen Sonntag steht prinzipiell die nächste Tour an. Ich hoffe, dass ich teilnehmen kann. 
Sonst jemand dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2017)

Wird denn morgen gefahren?


----------



## Fubbes (25. Februar 2017)

Yupp!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2017)

Würdet ihr mich unterwegs einsammeln, oder habt ihr eine ganz andere Strecke vor?
1020-10:25 Ende Krebsbach/Ortseingang Weiler?


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2017)

Können dich einsammeln. Bis später.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2017)

Ok, bis später.


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2017)

Am 5.3. geht es erst Richtung Niederheimbach und von dort aus hoch. Kommt jemand mit?

Am 12.3. kann ich nicht.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2017)

Wenn es von oben trocken ist, würde ich mitfahren.
Ich nehme mal an, ihr fahrt dann über Bingerbrück am Rhein entlang?
Können wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2017)

Yupp. An der Brücke in den Park am Hauptbahnhof. So um 10:10.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2017)

Ok,

also hier: https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49.9676518,7.8844278/@49.9676504,7.8854963,717m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2017)

Genau.


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2017)

Heute leider kein Track. Mein Telefon war out of Saft.
Es war allerdings ziemlich nass. 
750 hm, 35 km.

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich doch am Start!


----------



## Fubbes (9. März 2017)

Es war bereits abzusehen. Bin am 12.3. doch am Start.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Fubbes (12. März 2017)

Track von heute: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.155924.html
27 km, 790 hm


----------



## Timo84 (19. März 2017)

Ist für heute eine Tour angesagt?


----------



## Fubbes (19. März 2017)

Nein. Die Meisten sind verhindert. 

Gruß, 
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (25. März 2017)

Morgen ist die nächste Tour. Wer mit dem "unwirschen" Wetter keine Probleme hat, kann gerne mit kommen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2017)

Wo wollt ihr denn lang?
Durch Weiler? Dann wurde ich dazu stoßen.
10:15 Ortseingang/Brunnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2017)

Ist es dir möglich, runter zu kommen?


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2017)

Hier die heutige Tour:
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.156164.html

ca. 750 hm, 35 km


----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2017)

Servus, 

diesen Sonntag die nächste nächste Tour. 

Viele Grüße, 
   Daniel


----------



## Timo84 (1. April 2017)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2017)

Die heutige Tour:
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.156292.html


----------



## Fubbes (8. April 2017)

Morgen geht es zur Loreley. Deshalb Treffen um 9:15. Außerdem ist Geld für Zug + Fähre nötig.
Zurück sind wir wie üblich gegen 12:30.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (8. April 2017)

Dann kann ich leider nicht mit. Habe wieder Notdienst da kann ich das Land nicht verlassen


----------



## Fubbes (8. April 2017)

Keine Sorge, die Strecke liegt eigentlich komplett in RLP.


----------



## Timo84 (8. April 2017)

Ich wäre dann trotzdem zu weit weg um einigermaßen "schnell" in Bingen zu sein. 
Beim nächsten mal dann wieder


----------



## Timo84 (14. April 2017)

Wie schaut es denn am Osterwochenende aus?


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2017)

Nicht gut, zumindest beim Wetter. Morgen wäre bei mir gegangen, aber ich werde nach zahlreichen Absagen etwas mit meinem Langen machen, mit dem Radl.
Das ist dann ein anderes Niveau


----------



## derwaaal (19. April 2017)

Hallöchen,
wollte mal nach dem Charakter Eurer Touren so fragen, da mein Bruder nach Bingen gezogen ist und ich dann mal bei nem Besuch mein Zweirad mitnehmen könnte.
Anhand der gps-tour Touren und deren Technik-Sternchen kann man sich schon ein grobes Bild machen.
Habt Ihr auch ein paar repräsentative Schnappschüsse?

Grüßlas aus Franken!


----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2017)

Techniksternchen vergebe ich eher wenige, denn schwieriges Gelände haben wir fast gar nicht. Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen, aber wenn du eine Trail oder Techniktour erwartest, das gibt es nur vereinzelt. Die Gegend kann aber mit schönen Ausblicken aufwarten, sei es an den Hängen des Rheintals oder auf den Hunsrückhöhen. Die Touren dauern generell 2 1/2 h bei ca. 35 km und 750 hm.
Schnappschüsse habe ich tatsächlich keine, obwohl ich seit 25 Jahren meine Runden drehe


----------



## Fubbes (20. April 2017)

Servus,

diesen Sonntag die nächste Tour. Wer kommt mit?
Es geht "ganz normal" in den Binger Wald. Vielleicht können wir das Projekt 1000 mal in Angriff nehmen. Ist eigentlich nix besonderes, nur ne Frage der Streckenwahl.

Am 30.4. kann ich dann nicht (1.5. wäre ne Alternative), 7.5. geht wieder, 14.5. wieder nicht.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Timo84 (23. April 2017)

Ich komme mit.


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2017)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2017)

Sollen wir dich am Brunnen einsammeln?


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2017)

Wenn ihr sowieso dort hoch kommt, komme ich zum Brunnen.
10:15


----------



## Fubbes (6. Mai 2017)

Morgen mal was Neues. Es geht nach Bad Kreuznach. 
Am 14.5. bin ich verhindert. Nächstes reguläres Treffen dann am 21.5.


----------



## frankZer (9. Mai 2017)

Hi,
seid ihr das gewesen, die wir gegen 11:00h auf der Bastei getroffen haben?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Mai 2017)

Meinereiner war wegen des Regens nicht mit, ich kann's also nicht sagen. Wenn's ne Dreiergruppe war, kann das aber gut sein.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2017)

Sonntag die nächste Tour, wie angekündigt.


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2017)

Zeitlich zu knapp wenn ich jetzt losfahre  ev. nächstes Mal...ich düse dann jetzt in den Rheingau


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2017)

Fährst Du jetzt am Sonntag ? Dann würde ich zu zweit mitkommen...


----------



## Fubbes (26. Mai 2017)

Gute Frage. Bin gerade etwas verhindert. Und es klärt sich erst morgen Abend, ob das am Sonntag immer noch so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2017)

OK, also wir würden am Sonntag um 10Uhr def. dort sein wenn Du uns führst...


----------



## Fubbes (26. Mai 2017)

Gut, ich melde mich morgen Abend noch mal. 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2017)

Bin startklar. Tour morgen findet statt. Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2017)

super klasse.wir kommen zu zweit.freu mich


----------



## Timo84 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2017)

wir sind schon hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. Juni 2017)

Am 4.6. bin ich verhindert, 11.6. weiß ich noch nicht genau.

Allerdings kann ich schon mal ankündigen, dass ich an Fronleichnam (15.6.) eine etwas längere Tour mit kleiner Einkehrpause machen möchte.
Fahrzeit (inkl. Einkehr) ca. 10:00 bis 15:00.


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2017)

Am 11.6 fahre ich hier mit : http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...017/taunus-mountainbike-marathon;9953954.html


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2017)

11.6. bin ich verhindert. Aber Fronleichnamtour steht.
Ich plane eine Runde um Bacharach, auf beiden Rheinseiten.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2017)

Am 25.6. gibt es wieder eine Tour.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Specialexed (23. Juni 2017)

Hey, 
ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2017)

Tour von heute (Flowtrail):
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.158325.html

750 hm, 34 km.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2017)

Morgen gibt es die nächste Tour.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2017)

Diesen Sonntag will ich gerne mal bei Niederheimbach auf die andere Seite wechseln und hoch zur Germania.
Wir sind dennoch gegen 12:30 zurück, wenn's mit den Fährzeiten passt.


----------



## Fubbes (5. August 2017)

Wieder ist eine Woche um und Morgen gibt es die nächste Runde.
Ich will es noch mal mit Kandrich/Wuschberg im Uhrzeigersinn versuchen.

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## summitrider (6. August 2017)

Moin, ich wollte mich noch kurz entschlossen anschließen, bin dann um 10:00 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2017)

So. Meine August-Pause ist vorbei. Sonntag nächste Tour.


----------



## dickerbert (1. September 2017)

Diesen Sonntag steige ich auf dünne Reifen und fahre eine RTF. Nächste Woche Sonntag nehme ich mir vor ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2017)

Nach etwas längerer Pause (Termine & verletzungsbedingt) werde ich am 5. November wieder starten.


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2017)

Die nächste Tour ist am 12.11.

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (16. November 2017)

Nächster Sonntag, nächste Radelrunde.
Nach zwei Wochen Regen bzw. sogar Schnee hätten wir ja mal einen trockenen Tag verdient.

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (2. Dezember 2017)

Morgen wird wieder gefahren. Neue Mitfahrer sind immer noch gerne willkommen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (2. Dezember 2017)

Es ist Ewigkeiten her, dass ich dir versprochen hab mitzufahren. Jetzt löse ich es ein. Bin morgen dabei! Hoffen wir auf Schnee statt Regen


----------



## dickerbert (3. Dezember 2017)

Ohje, sieht nicht gut aus. Hab mir (mal wieder) nen Nerv eingeklemmt und kann mich kaum bewegen. Vielleicht wird's gleich besser, aber rechne mal eher nicht mit mir... Sorry!


----------



## Fubbes (4. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues an diese Runde. 

Am Sonntag gibt es die erste Tour im neuen Jahr.
Den Wetterbedingungen angepasst wird das eine Asphaltrunde am Rhein entlang und über Dichtelbach/Stromberg zurück.

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2018)

Am 14.01. geht es weiter. 
Würde gerne mal zum Schanzerkopf. Das bedeutet wieder Asphalt, aber auch ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit mit bringen. Könnte 13 Uhr werden, bis wir zurück sind.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2018)

Morgen fahren wir wieder Offroad. Genug Straße gefahren in den letzten Wochen.

Zur Info (weil hier scheinbar nix passiert): Die Absprache zwischen den ca. 10 regelmäßigen Mitfahrern erfolgt mittlerweile per Mail. 
Ich poste aber nach wie vor ins Forum, wenn eine Tour stattfindet, damit uns auch neue Interessierte finden können.
Im Schnitt sind wir zu viert am Start.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (31. Januar 2018)

Ha!!!

Habe gerade zufällig gesehen, dass dieser Thread diesen Monat 10 Jahre alt wird.

Da muss ich mir noch irgendwas feierliches einfallen lassen.

Unabhängig davon gibt es Sonntag die nächste Tour.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (3. Februar 2018)

Ich wage es kaum zu sagen, weil die letzten Male immer etwas dazwischen gekommen ist. Aber ich versuche morgen pünktlich am Start zu sein und trotz mangelnder Fitness irgendwie mitzuhalten. Treffpunkt ist weiterhin an der Grundschule?


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2018)

Warum sollte sich am Startort etwas ändern? Alles wie gehabt.
Du bist bisher die einzige Zusage 
Das kann sich aber noch kurzfristig ändern.


----------



## Adra (7. Februar 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ha!!!
> 
> Habe gerade zufällig gesehen, dass dieser Thread diesen Monat 10 Jahre alt wird.
> 
> ...



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum 10-jährigen! Wann und wo gibt es Kuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2018)

Danke. Das WO ist klar. Beim Cafe Köppel. Das WANN ist mir noch nicht klar. 
Die Touren enden um 12:30, das Cafe öffnet um 13:00. 
Aber mit einer Extraschleife lässt sich die halbe Stunde überbrücken.
Ich werde posten, wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## dickerbert (7. Februar 2018)

Das wäre ja fast bei mir um die Ecke! Muss nur ein bisschen trockener werde. So wie wir letzten Sonntag aussahen, lassen die uns bestimmt nicht rein :-D


----------



## dickerbert (10. Februar 2018)

Hab morgen wieder Zeit. Das Bike steht noch so dreckig da wie letzte Woche, aber das sollte dann während der Fahrt abfallen


----------



## Fubbes (10. Februar 2018)

Schön. Auch morgen gibt es vermutlich wieder etwas Matsch. Bis denne.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2018)

Morgen wieder Tour. Ich habe nun zwar Spikes am Rad, aber nur zur Sicherheit. Ist keine Voraussetzung.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2018)

Morgen klappt's bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## dickerbert (24. Februar 2018)

Ich war die ganze Woche erkältet und bin jetzt auf dem Weg der Besserung. Die Minusgrade morgen muss ich mir deshalb nicht geben. Nächste Woche müsste es aber wieder klappen!


----------



## dickerbert (3. März 2018)

Wie sieht's aus? Morgen soll es Plus-Grade geben


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2018)

Ich fahre morgen. Aber ohne Spikes geht nichts. Hast du sowas?


----------



## dickerbert (3. März 2018)

Oh, das klingt nicht gut. Sowas hab ich nicht. Aber das Mittagessen hab ich gerade nicht so gut vertragen ;-) Vielleicht muss ich es morgen wohl sowieso vertagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2018)

Morgen ohne Spikes (die waren letzten Sonntag tatsächlich nötig).
Dafür gibts bestimmt viel Matsch 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## AltJulian (17. März 2018)

Hi, ist das Morgenbachtal wieder passierbar?

Gruß Julian


----------



## Fubbes (17. März 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß es nicht. Vom Abzweig Gerhardshof bis hoch zum Jägerhaus ist es frei.
Im untersten Teil bin ich nie unterwegs, aber ich habe von Bauarbeiten gehört. Ich denke, dass man da aber schon irgendwie durchkommt.

Bevor ich es vergesse, morgen ist übrigens der nächste Biketreff.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Goeslikehell (21. März 2018)

Hey Leute 
Ich wäre denn demnächst auch am Start. Mit welcher Art von Bikes seid ihr denn unterwegs? AM, enduro?

LG

Sasan


----------



## Fubbes (22. März 2018)

Ich würde sagen, es sind Mountainbikes 
Welche Art genau ist wurscht. 
Kennst du den Binger Wald? 95% sind Forst- oder Wirtschaftsweg. Je weniger Federweg, umso besser. Das nennt man dann CC, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Wäre schön, dich mal mitnehmen zu können!

Am 26.03. kann ich allerdings keine Tour machen und eine Woche später ist Ostern. Ich werde versuchen Karfreitag oder Samstags eine Tour anzubieten.


----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2018)

Die nächste Tour ist Samstag, 31.03.


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

Sonntag wird es grenzwertig. Kein Eis, kein Schnee, kein Regen, kein Matsch, zu warm ... es gibt viele Gründe, zu Hause zu bleiben.
Biketreff gibt es trotzdem.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (7. April 2018)

Hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen. Falls es mir morgen besser geht, fahre ich mit - trotz guten Wetters!


----------



## dickerbert (8. April 2018)

Geht mir eher schlechter als besser. Bin daher leider nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goeslikehell (11. April 2018)

Alles klar, bin am Sonntag aber wohl in Wiesbaden am Schläferskopf.


LG


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2018)

Hallöchen,

bin etwas angeschlagen. Das werde ich morgen dann hoffentlich rausschwitzen.
Wer kommt den dieses Mal mit?
Ich möchte Richtung Schweppenhausen, vielleicht auch Flow-Trail.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (26. April 2018)

Hallöchen. 
Am 29.4. wird wieder gefahren. 
Vermutlich nach Niederheimbach und über 7-Burgenblick nach oben zum Salzkopf oder Kandrich.

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (4. Mai 2018)

Näxte Tour am 6. Mai. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2018)

Ich kündige mal den 13.5. an. Beiden Wetteraussichten hilft allerdings nur ein kurzfristiger Blick aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juli 2018)

Hallöchen,
nächste Runde am 15.7. Und zwar dorthin, wo ich schon lange nicht mehr war: im Binger Wald 

Wer ist im Lande und möchte mit kommen?

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (14. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel, ich bin morgen dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juli 2018)

Am 22.7. geht es weiter. 

Viele grüße 
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2018)

Letzte Woche leider das Posten vergessen.
Aber nun denke ich dran. Nächste Tour am 12.8.
Danach 2 Wochen Pause.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2018)

Morgen geht es weiter. 
Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich poste hier leider nicht regelmäßig, trotzdem findet natürlich (fast) jeden Sonntag 'ne Tour statt. So auch morgen wieder. Einfach nachfragen bei Interesse.
Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2018)

Morgen geht es zum Flowtrail.


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2018)

Am 4.11. ist die nächste Ausfahrt.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (22. Dezember 2018)

Meine Postings sind etwas sporadisch, aber natürlich fahren wir jeden Sonntag.
Also auch morgen wieder.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2018)

Da wirds bei dem Wetter aber schmuddelig, pfui bäh  Daher bei mir Morgen nur geteerte Radwege...


----------



## Fubbes (22. Dezember 2018)

Aufs Wetter nehme ich nur wenig Rücksicht.
Allerdings wäre eine Asphaltrunde z.B. zur Opelwiese auch mal wieder nett. Wenn du dich damit anfreunden kannst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Dezember 2018)

Um 12 hats in Bingen angefangen zu regnen, zum Glück war ich mit Schutzblech unterwegs, da waren es noch 2h auf Teerwegen und ich völlig naß. Hätte erst um 14 Uhr anfangen soll. Blöde Vorhersage


----------



## Fubbes (23. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Da wir aber nur bis 12:30 fahren war es nur eine kurze Dusche.
Ich war übrigens auf dem Opel (650m).

Es gibt auch einen neuen Tourbericht von mir: Berchtesgaden - Piran (Slowenien)
https://alpen-biken.de/alpentour2018/index.html

Schöne Weihnachten
   Daniel


----------



## -Felix-B- (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, findet am Onntag eine Tour ab Münter Sarmsheim statt, würde mich vielleicht gerne anschließen 
Gruß Felix


----------



## Fubbes (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja, das tut es. Komm vorbei.
Weißt du, wo der Treffpunkt ist?


----------



## -Felix-B- (29. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gut Danke! Ja an der Schule! Bis dann


----------



## -Felix-B- (29. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir gab es eine Planänderung für morgen, kann leider doch nicht mitfahren.
Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2019)

Kommt jemand mit zur Tour am 20.01.?


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2019)

Am 3.2. ist die nächste Tour. Bei Eis im Wald mit Spikes, bei Matsch eher Straße.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2019)

Hier die Ankündigung für den 24.2.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. März 2019)

Sonntag ne Runde ? Ohne Matsch bitte !  Wetter sollte stabil bleiben.


----------



## Fubbes (23. März 2019)

Jeden Sonntag gibt's Runden.
Kannst gerne kommen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## filiale (23. März 2019)

Fein, ich bringe noch einen Freund mit.


----------



## filiale (24. März 2019)

Klasse flowige Tour, Danke dafür


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2019)

Bitte bitte. War schon ganz schön flott, muss ich sagen. 35 km und fast 900 hm sind eher oberes Ende.


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2019)

Morgen ist noch mal ne Tour, am 21. (Ostern) und 28.4. fällt die Binger Wald Runde aus.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2019)

Ich muss den Thread mal ein bisschen noch oben schieben 

Diesen Sonntag wird Richtung Kandrich gehen.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (25. Dezember 2019)

Auch in diesem Thread schöne Weihnachtsgrüße an alle Mitleser, die mit dem christlichen Leben verbunden sind.
Es ist etwas ruhig hier geworden. Ich erinnere aber erneut daran, dass natürlich jeden Sonntag gefahren wird.
Wer möchte, den nehme ich gerne in den Mailverteiler auf.
Die nächste Tour ist am 29.12.

Viele Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (29. Februar 2020)

Ich muss mal wieder den Thread hoch schieben ... und dabei natürlich auf die morgige Tour hinweisen.
Frohes Neues übrigens auch an dieser Stelle _lol_


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2020)

Die Bikerunden werden nicht abgesagt. Schließlich ist es im Wald abseits von Menschen sogar am sichersten.
Also, morgen 10 Uhr, wie immer.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2020)

Zur Info. Nachdem die Auszeit auch hier nicht zu vermeiden war, fahren wir seit zwei Wochen wieder als Gruppe. Gäste willkommen.


----------



## thorsten73 (9. Juni 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Zur Info. Nachdem die Auszeit auch hier nicht zu vermeiden war, fahren wir seit zwei Wochen wieder als Gruppe. Gäste willkommen.


Wann fahrt ihr immer, sonntag von bis und wie lange und ca hm? Beste Grüße


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2020)

Wir fahren von 10:00 bis 12:30. Darauf kann man sich auch verlassen. Bei Ausnahmen informiere ich vorher.
Die Tourdaten liegen üblicherweise zwischen 35 und 40 km bei ca. 800 hm.
Es sind meistens zwischen drei uns fünf Leuten.

(Der Treffpunkt ist auf der ersten Seite des Threads zu sehen.)


----------



## thorsten73 (10. Juni 2020)

alles klar, danke Fubbes - vielleicht schaffe ich es mal, mich anzuschließen.


----------



## chnhoz (18. Juni 2020)

Hi, bin neu in Bingen. Fahrt ihr XC oder eher Trail/Enduro Strecken?


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2020)

Wir fahren im wesentlichen XC, wobei da auch die vorhandenen Trails und auch mal der Flowtrail in Stromberg integriert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chnhoz (26. Juni 2020)

Hi, mit einem XC Bike kann ich leider nicht aufwarten. Habe ein Trail/Enduro Fully mit den ich überall zurecht komme, Tempo ist allerdings nicht dessen Stärke. Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal mitradeln; wenn hoher Schotter/Waldweganteil und Tempo angesagt, kann ich auch mit nem Gravelbike kommen.


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2020)

Probiers einfach aus. Nur so zeigt sich, ob's passt.
Wir lassen auch niemanden zurück 

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## chnhoz (27. Juni 2020)

OK, dann bis morgen. 10 Uhr an der Schule?


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2020)

So ist es. Kreuzung Pestalozi-Straße Bürgermeister-Schöck Straße.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2020)

Nach einer kurzen Urlaubspause geht es morgen weiter.
Treffen ausnahmsweise an der Fähre in Niederheimbach.


----------



## chnhoz (17. Oktober 2020)

Wird morgen gefahren? Wo und wann wäre Treffpunkt?


----------



## over_drive (17. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
morgen werden mindestens 3 am Startpunkt sein. (49,9436060, 7,891365), Bürgermeister-Schöck-Straße 26-24, 55424 Münster-Sarmsheim
Grüße


----------



## chnhoz (17. Oktober 2020)

10 Uhr?


----------



## over_drive (17. Oktober 2020)

Jepp ... 10 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin morgen nicht als Guide dabei. Aber ich gebe den verbliebenen Fahrern Bescheid. 

Grüße 
   Daniel


----------



## chnhoz (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme mit


----------



## chnhoz (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die sportliche Runde!


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2020)

Hier gibt es eine Preview des Berichtes meiner Alpenradltour von diesem Jahr, den ich für meine Webseite erstelle.


----------



## mnassrnstein (10. Juli 2021)

Ist die Sonntagstour noch aktuell? Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque, also nicht das schnellste (zumindest nicht Berg auf)….


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juli 2021)

Ja. Die ist noch aktuell. Ich habe nur wegen Corona auf große Werbung verzichtet. 
Morgen steht was besonderes auf dem Plan. 
Und zwar von St. Goarshausen über die Loreley bis Kaub. Von dort am Rhein zurück.

Treffen ist in Bingen am HBF um 9:30. Der Zug fährt um 9:39, Ticket
kostet 7,70.

Zurück sind wir ungefähr zur üblichen Zeit. Kann aber auch 13 Uhr
werden, wenn es mit er Fähre blöd läuft.

Grüße 
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2021)

zzgl. der Fährkosten


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2021)

Auch wenn die Wetteraussichten an diesem Wochenende mäßig sind, möchte ich mal wieder etwas Reklame für die Touren im Binger Wald machen. Diese finden nach wie vor fast jede Woche statt, ganzjährig natürlich. Im Winter fällt die Runde sogar seltener aus, als im Sommer


----------



## chnhoz (9. Oktober 2021)

Fahrt ihr morgen? Wo geht's hin? Will mal wieder mit.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2021)

Yupp. Tour ist geplant. Bisher bist du der erste der sich meldet. Irgendwelche Wünsche oder Vorlieben?


----------



## chnhoz (9. Oktober 2021)

So viele Trails wie möglich  vielleicht einen Abstecher nach Stromberg? Oder gerne auch mal Bad Kreuznach falls ihr länger Zeit habt. Bin aber flexibel.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2021)

Stromberg waren wir gerade erst. Kreuznach ist zu weit weg. Die Touren dauern auch immer 2:30.
Wir können aber trotzdem eine schöne Runde machen.


----------



## chnhoz (9. Oktober 2021)

Alles klar, wann ist Treffpunkt? Wieder an der Schule?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2021)

Latürnich. 10 Uhr.


----------



## chnhoz (9. Oktober 2021)

Bis Morgen


----------



## Specialexed (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde morgen auch mal wieder mitfahren.
Leider doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2021)

Am 17.10. gibt es keine Tour.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Oktober 2021)

Morgen findet unsere Runde auf der anderen Rheinseite statt. Die kleine Sauerthal-Runde ab Lorch.
Treffen um 10 Uhr an der Fähre in Niederheimbach.
Wenn der Grenzvogt noch Verkauf macht, können wir dort auch ein Saisonabschluss-Bierchen trinken
(natürlich gehen die Touren wie immer auch durch den Winter weiter).


----------



## chnhoz (23. Oktober 2021)

Hi, wie ist der Charakter der Tour?


----------



## Fubbes (23. Oktober 2021)

Alles dabei  🙂


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2021)

Diesen Sonntag bleiben wir wahrscheinlich im Binger Wald. 
Das angekündigte Wetter bietet sich eher nicht dafür an, nach der großartigen Tour vom letzten Sonntag wieder eine besondere Runde zu planen.


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2021)

Wie letztes Jahr verfasse ich den diesjährigen Alpentourbericht erst mal hier im Forum:





						Aus dem Aosta-Tal zum Genfer See, Alpencross Süd-Nord
					

Wie letztes Jahr stelle ich auch meine diesjährige Alpentour über die nächsten Tage (Wochen?) zunächst hier im Forum vor, bevor sie auf meine Webseite kommt. Viel Spaß dabei.  Prolog: Ich glaube, ich hatte schon erwähnt, dass aus der geplanten zweiten Provence-Tour nichts geworden ist, weil ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fubbes (19. November 2021)

Der Bericht ist nun auch der Webseite:
https://www.alpen-biken.de

Und Sonntag ist Radeln, logisch.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues.

Hier mal wieder eine Erinnerung an unsere Bikerunden.
Morgen, 10 Uhr, wie immer.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (12. März 2022)

Morgen geht es mal zum Weißenfels.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. August 2022)

Ich schiebe den Thread mal wieder weiter hoch.

Wer mit fahren möchte, kann hier schreiben oder eine PM. Einfach vorbeikommen funktioniert leider nur an 9 von 10 Tagen, denn ab und zu bin ich auch mal verhindert.

Hier ist auch der live entstehende Bericht der diesjähren Alpentour:





						Durch die hohe Provence nach Menton
					

Hallo zusammen. Hier werde ich meine diesjährige Tour durch die Provence ausbreiten. Der Bericht ist nicht ganz Live, aber so lange ist es ja auch noch nicht her. Bericht auf meiner Seite folgt dann irgendwann im Nachgang.  Die Planung lief dieses Jahr zweigleisig. Eine fertige Provence-Route...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2022)

Morgen geht es mal auf die andere Rheinseite. Ein bisschen herbstliche Rhein-Wein-Romantik.
Start in Mü-Sa 9:55, Zug nach Bacharach fährt um 10:13 in Bingen HBF.


----------



## Fubbes (Heute um 16:26)

Auch hier mal Frohes Neues.
Morgen gibt es die erste Ausfahrt des Jahres. Wetterbedingt wird es aber eine Asphaltrunde.

Grüße
   Daniel


----------

